# Your Rpg shelf



## lucek (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the site so I thought I'd introduce my self by sharing my dead tree RPG collection and asking others to do the same.

D20 BESM
D&D 3.5 PHB
D&D 4E DMG1
D&D 4E heroes of the fallen lands
D&D 4E Heroes of the forgotten kingdoms
D&D 4E Manual of the planes
D&D 4E MM1
D&D 4E Monster vault
D&D 4E open grave
D&D 4E PHB1
D&D 4E PHB2
D&D 4E PHB3
D&D 4E Rules compendium
Deadlands Reloaded
Dread
Engine Heart
Exalted, Second Edition
Gamma world 7th ed
Savage Worlds Explorers Edition.
Savage Worlds Fantasy Companion
Savage Worlds Necessarily Evil
Savage Worlds Super Powers Companion
Shadowrun 20th Anniversary Edition
Vampire the requiem

Oh a note, I find myself playing 4E a lot and I do enjoy it so when the comic shop near my house has it's sails on RPGs and they have 4e and Star Wars I usually end up walking out with another 4E book.


----------



## Shades of Green (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine are:

AD&D 1E DMG
Basic Fantasy RPG (BFRPG) Core Book
Classic Traveller Books 1-3 Reprint
D&D B/X B2: Keep on the Borderlands
D&D B/X X1: Isle of Dread
D&D 3.0E PHB
D&D 3.0E DMG
D&D 3.0E MM
D&D 3.0E Masters of Madness
Lamentations of the Flame Princess (LotFP) Box
Lamentations of the Flame Princess Weird New World
Lamentations of the Flame Princess Tower of the Stargazer
Lamentations of the Flame Princess Carcosa
Lamentations of the Flame Princess Vornheim
Monsgoose paranoia: Troubleshooters
Mongoose Traveller Core Book
Mongoose Traveller High Guard
Mongoose Traveller Alien Module 1: Aslan
Mongoose Traveller Central Supply Catalogue
Morrow Project Reprint
Savage worlds Explorers Edition
Shadowrun: 20th Anniversary Edition Core Book
Shadowrun: 20th Anniversary Edition Sixth World Almanac
Stars Without Number Core Book (Mongoose Edition)
Swords & Wizardry: White Box


----------



## Yora (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is simple, but high quality:

3.5e Player's Handbook
3.5e Dungeon Master's Guide
3.5e Monster Manual
3rd Ed. Manual of the Planes
3rd Ed. Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
3rd Ed. Eberron Campaign Setting
Star Wars Saga Core Rulebook
Star Wars Saga Knights of the Old Republic Sourcebook


----------



## Storminator (Feb 1, 2012)

Why am I an RPG shelf?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2012)

I have over a thousand books in in print.  I'm not listing them all.


----------



## Yora (Feb 1, 2012)

Storminator said:


> Why am I an RPG shelf?




No, not "an RPG shelf" you are just "RPG shelf". It's an adjective.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Crothian said:


> I have over a thousand books in in print.  I'm not listing them all.




Lazy.


----------



## Nagol (Feb 1, 2012)

AD&D 1e DMG, PHB, MM, FF, Deities and Demigods
Encyclopedia Magica I-IV
2e PHB, MM, Players Option: skills and powers, GM Option: High level campaigns, Planescape and most (all?) the planar supplements
3.5 DMG, PHB, MM. FF. MM2, DMG II, PHB II, Sandstorm, Stormwrack, Tome of Magic, Manial of the Planes, Planar Handbook, Magic of Incarnum

Dozens and dozens of modules from BECMI, 1e, 3.X -- very few from 2e at a glance

Champions 2e, 3e (Champions, II, III ), 4e, 5e, and a whack of campaign style supplements like Enemies I-III, Bestiary, and Gadgets) and secondary games using similar rules (Espionage, Danger International, Fantasy Hero, Star Hero, Justice Inc., Mystic Masters)

Villians and Vigilantes 2e and a whack of adventures

Aftermath boxed set

Flashing Blades

Daredevils

Psi-world

Other Suns

Ars Magica 2e, 3e, 4e and a whack of Mythic Earth covenant regions, Mythic Places I-III, Covenants, Pax Dei, Maleficium, Faerie, Wizards Grimoire

Harnmaster 3e and a whole bunch of Encyclopedia Harnica

Traveller, clasic version books I-VII and Alien modules I-VII

Space Opera 2e

Mutants and Masterminds 2e, 3e

All Flesh Must be Eaten, Witchcraft, Conspiracy-X, Buffy the Vampire slayer, Army of Darkness

Babylon 5 2e and a bunch of supplements

Castles and Crusades

Daredevils

Darwins World

DC Heroes 2e

Deadlands 1e

Lord of the Rings by Decipher

Doctor Who by FASA

Star Trek by FASA

Earthdawn

Feng Shui

Big Eyes Small Mouth

In Nominae

Pendragon 4e, 5e, and a whack of regional supplements and adventures

Space 1889

Burning Wheel

Top Secret

Tunnels and Trolls

Vampire, Werewolf, Wraith, Changeling, Mummy, Mage -- all oWoD

Unknown Armies

Call of Cthulu, Delta Green, and a bunch of supplements/adventures

A shelf of GURPS supplements, but no core rules

Pathfinder and a bunch of adventure paths

Serenity

Sorceror

Dresden Files

Star Wars from WEG

Nobilis

MERP

Elric, Hawkmoon

Scion

Kult

Hackmaster 4e

Morrow Project 3e

Amber

Arduin Grimoire

Palladium

Savage Worlds

Talislanta

The Dying Earth


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 1, 2012)

My RPG library is currently sitting at a little more than three thousand print titles, the vast majority of them for D&D.

I'm trying really hard right now not to imagine what else I could hypothetically have purchased with all the money I have invested in my book shelves .


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, the days where I could list my RPG books in a messageboard post have long since passed.

Well over 1,000....


----------



## Draksila (Feb 1, 2012)

My RPG library consists of everything in print for the following games:

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel
Witchcraft
Armageddon
Terra Primate
World of Warcraft RPG
Ravenloft D20
Fairy Tale

A goodly size chunk of material exists for 4E (core and expansions, not adventures) and there's the start of a Pathfinder collection.

Now, if I were to list all of the games I've ever owned?  How much webspace do you have?  Basically, if it's come out under Fasa, ICE, TSR, Wizards of the Coast, White Wolf, Chaosium, West End Games, Eden Studios, Pinnacle, or Pagan Publishing... I've owned it at some point or another.  Add to that a number of small print-run or indie games, and if I'd been able to keep them all starting back from the early eighties I'd have a library.  Unfortunately, over the years, most of the collection was sold off to pay bills and get my family through tight spots.  As such, the collection now fits on a couple of long shelves.


----------



## Salad Shooter (Feb 1, 2012)

A smattering...Holmes Basic, B/X, BECMI, 2e MM and DMG, 2eR PHB, 3e PHB, 3.5e PHB DMG MM, got OD&D in the mail, plus a fair amount of other D&D books (need to fill in my 1st Edition AD&D collection), as well as equal amounts of White Wolf and Palladium books...a few Eden Studios books, Kobolds Ate My Baby, Land of Og...Chronicles of the Imperium...eh...some WH40KRPG stuff...a few other indie games and random etc. I like to collect rulebooks for different systems.


----------



## Yora (Feb 1, 2012)

All the jokes are true! You are crazy!


----------



## Salad Shooter (Feb 1, 2012)

Is anyone else reading this thread as a shopping list?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 1, 2012)

My RPG shelf currently consists of Heroes of the Fallen Lands, Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms, Rules Compendium and Monster Vault.

Then I have a several boxes of RPG stuff in storage: D&D-wise it's mainly 2e and 3e stuff, but overall it's overwhelmingly GURPS and oWoD books, peppered with other systems.


----------



## Teataine (Feb 1, 2012)

I will name my next character RPG Shelf.

Anyway, at the moment it's...
1st edition AD&D DMG
Moldvay B/X booklets
4E Monster Vault
Burning Wheel Core + Character, Monster, Magic & Adventure Burners
Apocalypse World
Technoir
Hot War
Chronica Feudalis
Don't Rest Your Head

I think that's it.

I also own dozens of pdfs, some of them printed out. I don't know if that counts.

Our group collectively owns a swath of 3.x D&D materials, Call of Cthulhu 6th Edition, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, Mage the Ascension and Vampire the Masquerade.


----------



## Is_907 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've always had other players in my groups with expansive libraries, so I haven't needed to buy a whole lot.
Here's where I stand right now:

- OD&D (Holmes Box with B1)
- D&D 3.5e PHB
- Eberron Player's Guide (3.5)
- D&D 4e PHB (most underused book on the shelf)
- Pathfinder Core
- Pathfinder APG
- True20 Revised Edition
- Warhammer 40k: Dark Heresy
- Savage Worlds: Deluxe
- Sundered Skies (Savage Worlds Campaign Setting)

This, of course, leaves out the PDFs I've been buying recently to decide if stuff is worth investing in for print.

At the moment, I have the Eberron Campaign Setting (3.5) book, Races of the Dragon (3/3.5), Complete Divine (3.x), Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting, and Iron Kingdoms (3.5) on my shelf that I have borrowed from another player in my group. Some are for a game we just wrapped, and some are for a game I am about to run (Savage Worlds with skyships and steampunk stuff.)


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 1, 2012)

All of my money went towards buying books. I can't afford a shelf.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2012)

My tracking list.

Currently it includes:

RPG stuff I own

D&D/d20 [sblock]

4e
[sblock]
WotC
Arcane Power
Dark Sun Creature Catalogue
Draconomicon
Draconomicon II
Dungeon Master's Guide
Eberron Campaign Guide
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell PDF
H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth
Heroes of the Fallen Lands
Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
Manual of the Planes
Monster Manual
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual III
Monster Vault
P1 King of the Trollhaunt Warrens
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook 2
The Plane Below

Adamant Entertainment
Scourge of the Rat-Men PDF

Alea Publishing Group
Feudal Characters Noble PDF

Blackbyrne Publishing
The Hidden Current PDF

Blackdirge Publishing
Critter Cache 1: Big Bugs PDF
Critter Cache 3: Animals & Beasts PDF
Critter Cache 5: Daemons PDF
Critter Cache 6: Lovecraftian Bestiary PDF

Chaotic Shiny Productions
Martial Cultures Arytis PDF

Dark Spire
Tsorathian Raiders PDF

EN Publishing
War of the Burning Sky #2 The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar PDF
War of the Burning Sky #3 Shelter from the Storm PDF
War of the Burning Sky #5 Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds PDF
War of the Burning Sky #6 Tears of the Burning Sky PDF
War of the Burning Sky #7 The Trial of Echoed Souls PDF
War of the Burning Sky #8 O, Wintry Song of Agony PDF
War of the Burning Sky Campaign Guide PDF
War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide PDF

Escape Velocity Games
Tentacled Terrors PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Advanced Player's Guide PDF
Castoffs and Crossbreeds PDF
Freeport Companion 4e
Lands of Darkness #1 The Barrow Grounds
Lands of Darkness #1 The Barrow Grounds PDF
Lands of Darkness #2 Cesspool of Arnac PDF
Lands of Darkness #3 Woods of Woe PDF
Lands of Darkness #4 The Swamp of Timbermoor
Lands of Darkness #4 The Swamp of Timbermoor PDF
Lands of Darkness #5 The Iron Mountains
Lands of Darkness #5 The Iron Mountains PDF
Lands of Darkness #6 The Wild Hills
Lands of Darkness #6 The Wild Hills PDF
Nevermore 4e
Plague
Plague PDF

Fearless Goblin Games
Nightmares: Dreams of the Damned PDF

Final Redoubt Press
Critical Matters PDF

Game Vein
Book of Races PDF

Goodman Games
Azagar's Book of Rituals PDF
Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #55 Isle of the Drake
Dungeon Crawl Classics #55 Isle of the Drake PDf
Dungeon Crawl Classics #57 Wyvern Mountain PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #59 Mists of Madness PDF
Dungeon Crawl Classics #63 The Warbringer's Son PDF
Hero's Handbook Eladrin PDF
The Adventures of Frank Frazetta's Death Dealer: Shadows of Mirahan
The Adventures of Frank Frazetta's Death Dealer: Shadows of Mirahan PDF

Gun Metal Games
Scarport PDF

High Moon Media
Poisoncraft for 4e The Codex Venenorum PDF

Northwinter Press
Pnumadesi Player's Guide PDF

Sneak Attack Press
Blessed By Poison PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
Dhanurvidya & Varman The Arms and Armor of India PDF

[/sblock]

WotC 3e

[sblock]3.5
SRD 3.5
Complete Warrior
Draconomicon
Dragonlance Campaign Setting
Drow of the Underdark
Eberron Campaign Setting
Eberron Explorer's Handbook
Eberron Five Nations
Eberron Magic of Eberron
Eberron Shadows of the Last War
Eberron Sharn City of Towers
Eberron Whispers of the Vampire's Blade
Fiendish Codex I
Fiendish Codex II
Forgotten Realms Cormyr Tearing of the Weave
Forgotten Realms Grand History of the Realms
Forgotten Realms Serpent Kingdoms
Forgotten Realms Sons of Gruumsh
Forgotten Realms Sons of Gruumsh PDF
Lords of Madness
Monster Manual III
Monster Manual IV
Monster Manual V
Player's Handbook II
Realms of Power
Spell Compendium
Spell Compendium PDF
Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords
Tome of Magic
Unearthed Arcana
Weapons of Legacy

3.0
SRD 3.0
Adventure Game
Book of Challenges
Book of Challenges PDF
Defenders of the Faith
Diablo Diablerie
Diablo II To Hell and Back
Dungeon Master's Guide
Fiend Folio PDF
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms Magic of Faerun
Hellspike Prison
Hero Builders Guidebook
Living Greyhawk Journal
Lord of the Iron Fortress
Lord of the Iron Fortress PDF
Manual of the Planes
Masters of the Wild
Monster Manual
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual II PDF
Psionics Handbook
Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
Song and Silence
Sword and Fist
Tome and Blood
[/sblock]

Officially licensed 3e D&D
[sblock]Alderac Entertainment Group
Creatures of Rokugan
Creatures of Rokugan PDF
Rokugan
Rokugan PDF

Kenzer Co.
Dangerous Denizens of Tellene PDF
Harvest of Darkness
Kingdom of Kalamar Campaign Setting
Midnight's Terror

Margaret Weiss Productions Dragonlance
Price of Courage
Spectre of Sorrows

Paizo
Dragon 301, 309-322, 326, 329, 333, 335, 337, 341, 345 PDF
Dragon Monster Ecologies
Dungeon 97-98, 100-112 PDF
Savage Tide Player's Guide PDF
Shackled City
Tunarath City Guide PDF

Sovereign Stone Dragonlance
Age of Mortals
Bestiary of Krynn Revised
Holy Order of the Stars
Key of Destiny


Sword and Sorcery/Arthaus Ravenloft
Champions of Darkness
Denizens of Darkness
Denizens of Dread
Gazeteer V PDF
Heroes of Light
Ravenloft Campaign Setting
Secrets of the Dread Realms
Van Richten's Guide to the Undead
[/sblock]

OGL 3.x D&D stuff.
[sblock]
12 to Midnight
Green's Guide to Ghosts PDF

93 Games Studios
Deck of Woes and Wonders PDF
Return of the Lich Lord Part 1 Hooking Bait PDF

A New Arcadia
The Verdant World PDF

Adamant Entertainment
40 Alchemical Items PDF
Blood of Freeport PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 1-3 PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 4-6 PDF
Buccaneers and Bokor 7 PDF
Corsair PDF
Dread Codex PDF
Dread Codex II PDF
Dreamscapes PDF
Gangs of Freeport PDF
Hordes The Bloodfang PDF
Hordes The Horse-Masher PDF
Hordes the Thunderfist PDF
Hot Pursuit PDF
Hot Pursuit on Foot PDF
Miracles and Wonders Guide to the Divine PDF
Monster Modifier PDF
Northern Crown Franklyn's Almanac Issue 1 PDF
Non Player Compendium 1 PDF
Non Player Compendium 2 PDF
One Million Magic Items PDF
Character Drawbacks PDF
Random Fantasy Adventure Generator PDF
Skillful Stunts PDF
Temporary Enchantment PDF
The Order of the Gilded Rose PDF
The Sharp End: Knives PDF
The Sharp End: Swords PDF

AEG
Adventure I PDF
Adventure II PDF
Cathay Jewel of the East PDF
Dragons
Dragons PDF
Folnar's Dagger
Folnar's Dagger PDF
Gods PDF
Honor Among Thieves
Mercenaries PDF
Relics
River of Blood
Swashbuckling Adventures PDF
Swashbuckling Arcana PDF
That Which Does Not Die
The Crypt of St. Bethesda
The Crypt of St. Bethesda PDF
The Prison City of Hell's Deep
Toolbox
Unspoken Shame
Warlords of the Accordlands: Campaign Adventure
Warlords of the Accordlands: Campaign Adventure PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: Master Codex
Warlords of the Accordlands: Master Codex PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters and Lairs
Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters and Lairs PDF
Warlords of the Accordlands: World Atlas

Alea Publishing
A Question of Honor: A Guidebook to Knights PDF
A Question of Loyalty: A Guidebook to Military Orders PDF
Caldor: City of Crossroads PDF
Classes and Races of Cthonia PDF
Crusader Subclass PDF
Feudal Lords: The Chronicles of Yrza the Crow PDF
Heraldry PDF
Honor and Corruption PDF
Mindcraft PDF
Piety PDF
Poor Gamer's Almanacs PDF
The Whisper of Horses PDF

Ancient Awakenings Publications
Dryden Hero or Horror PDF
Valley of Frozen Tears PDF

Arthaus
Abberant d20 PDF
Adventure d20 PDF
Lands of Conflict PDF
Manual of Monsters
Manual of Monsters PDF
Trinity d20 PDF

Atlas Games
Ascenscion of the Magdalene
Black Monks of Glastonbury
En Route
Maiden Voyage
Northern Crown Gazetteer
Northern Crown New World Adventures
Nyambe
Occult Lore
Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary
Seven Cities
Seven Strongholds
The Black Monks of Glastonbury
The Ebon Mirror
The Last Dance
The Tide of Years
Touched by the Gods

Avalanche Press
Aztecs PDF
Black Flags PDF
Doom of Odin
Doom of Odin PDF
Endless Sands PDF
Ragnarok!
Ragnarok! PDF
The Little People
The Little People PDF
Twilight of Atlantis
Twilight of Atlantis PDF
Vlad the Impaler - Blood Prince of Wallachia
War in Heliopolis
War in Heliopolis PDF

Avalon Game Company
Dragons of Legend PDF

Bad Axe Games
Grim Tales Creature Creation PDF
Grim Tales Game Mastering PDF
Heroes of High Favor Dwarves PDF
Heroes of High Favor Elves
Heroes of High Favor Elves PDF
Heroes of High Favor Half Orcs PDF
Trailblazer PDF

Bards and Sages
Blessed Ladies of Law PDF
Gods of Nature PDF
Gods of the Dead PDF
Hedge Magic PDF
Neiyar PDF
Principled Assassin PDF
Races of Neiyar Krakadoans PDF

Bastion Press
Alchemy and Herbalists 3.5 PDF
Airships PDF
Arms & Armor 3.5
Arms & Armor 3.5 PDF
Complete Minions PDF
Doomstriders
Druids & Druidism PDF
Egyptian Gods PDF
Faeries
Faeries PDF
Greek Gods PDF
Guildcraft PDF
Into the Black
Into the Black PDF
Into the Blue
Into the Blue PDF
Into the Green
Into the Green PDF
Minions Rebirth PDF
Mysteries of Arena
Norse Gods PDF
Oathbound Arena
Oathbound Campaign Setting
Oathbound Campaign Setting PDF
Out for Blood
Out for Blood PDF
Pale Designs Poisoner's Handbook
Pale Designs Poisoner's Handbook PDF
Plains of Penance PDF
Spells & Magic PDF
Torn Asunder
Torn Asunder PDF
Villains Rebirth PDF
Wildwood
Wildwood PDF
Wrack & Ruin

Battlefield Press
Cityscape City on the Nexus PDF

Betabunny Publishing
Apes of Nature, Myth, and Imagination PDF
Bestiary Predators PDF

Black Death Publishing
Lair of the Demon Princess PDF
Spire of the Raven God PDF
The Dead of Winter PDF

Blackdyrge Publishing
Animal Archives Dinofiles I Raptor Pack PDF
Animal Archives Dinofiles II Theropods PDF
Animal Archives Prehistoric Animals I-III PDF
Blackdyrge's Bestiary I Terrors of the Under Realm (revised)  PDF
Blackdyrge's Bestiary II Perils of the Burning Waste PDF
Blackdyrge's Bits and Pieces: Weapons of Synergy PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Abominable PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Armored Apparition PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Brute PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Deep One PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Devout PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Elder Fiend PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Elemental Exemplar PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Greater Half-Dragon PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Lesser Half-Dragon PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Martial PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Messianic PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Moldering PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Primoridal Beast PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Roguish PDF
Blackdyrge's Templates: Spawn of Apophis PDF
Master at Arms: Arbalester PDF
Master at Arms: Axe Reaver PDF
Master at Arms: Crimson Cleaver PDF
Master at Arms: Crimson Pugilist PDF
Master at Arms: Cudgel Thug PDF
Master at Arms: Curse Slinger PDF
Master at Arms: Escrimeur PDF
Master at Arms: Falchioneer PDF
Master at Arms: Glaive Knight PDF
Master at Arms: Halberdier PDF
Master at Arms: Hoplite PDF
Master at Arms: Ironstrike Archer PDF
Master at Arms: Knight of Staves PDF
Master at Arms: Legionnaire PDF
Master at Arms: Nimbleknife PDF
Master at Arms: Peltast PDF
Master at Arms: Pikeman PDF
Master at Arms: Shatterskull Adept PDF
Master at Arms: Shieldbearer PDF
Master at Arms: Spear Sentinel PDF
None So Vile I PDF
None So Vile II PDF
None So Vile III PDF
None So Vile IV PDF

Bloodstone Press
Bane Ledger I PDF
Bane Ledger II PDF
Glinda of Oz PDF

Blue Devil Games
Poisoncraft: The Dark Art PDF

Chainmail Bikini Games
Beyond Monks PDF
Call of Duty PDF

Chaosium
Dragonlords of Melnibone

Clockwork Golem Workshop
Children of the Fey PDF
Legacy of the Serpent PDF
Rats in the Walls PDF
Secrets of the Squirrel PDF

Comstar Media LLC
Encyclopedia Eldoria
Encyclopedia Eldoria PDF

Creative Conclave
The Lazy GM: Dungeon Beasts PDF
The Lazy GM: Goblinoids PDF
The Lazy GM: Lizardfolk PDF
The Lazy GM: Ninjas vs. Pirates PDF
The Lazy GM: Troglodytes PDF

Creative Mountain Games
eConic Halfling Rogue PDF
eConic Human Fighter PDF
Favorites Bundle PDF
SRD Revised Bundle PDF
Superstitions PDF
Whispering Woodwind PDF

Dark Quest Games
Crown Campaign Setting PDF
Diamond Gulch PDF
Dungeon Dive 1-6 PDF
Dweomercraft Enchanters PDF
Dweomercraft Familiars PDF
Dweomercraft Liches PDF
Fantasy Fungi PDF
Fell Beasts Goblins PDF
Gnomes Masters of Illusions PDF
Guiding Light Set PDF
In the Saddle PDF
Lost Creatures PDF
Lost Prehistorica PDF
Moon Elves PDF
Parry and Riposte PDF
Taverner's Trusty Tome PDF
Weapons Rack: Daggers PDF

Different Worlds Publications
The Eight Kings
Valus

Dog Soul Publishing
Baba Yaga PDF
Books of Faith Hinduism PDF
Books of Faith Jainism PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex A-C PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex D PDF
Cooper's Corrected Creature Codex E-G PDF
Fishers of the Dead PDF
Flight of the Firebird PDF
Gallia PDF
Golemcraft PDF
Kitsunemori PDF
Mikil Gata PDF
Niflheim PDF
Sahashra PDF
Sahashra Items of War and Magic PDF
Suck da Head, Squeeze da Tail PDF
Tagar's Tomes of Troubles Goblins PDF
Treasures of the Sidhe PDF
Underhill Court PDF
Villains Brotherhood of Malik PDF

DragonWing Games
Darkwalkers PDF
Lore of the Gods PDF

Dream Machine Productions
City Supplement 1 Dwerdell PDF

Dreamscarred Press
High Psionics Power Displays PDF
High Psionics Psionic Feats PDF
High Psionics Soulknives PDF
Mind Divine PDF
Mind Unveiled Dreamscape PDF
Races of the Mind Elan PDF
Untapped Classes Complete Marksman PDF
Untapped Potential PDF

Dungeon Dwellers
Chance Encounters Fantasy Urban 1 PDF
Depths of Ruin PDF
Lores and Legends Legendary Arms PDF
Master's Edge Resource Personalities PDF
Master's Edge Resource Quest Hooks PDF
Temple of the Screaming Skull PDF
The Dragon Cry Collection PDF
Tome of the Ancients Accessory 1a Weapons PDF
Tome of the Ancients Vol. 1 Artifacts PDF
Tome of the Ancients Vol. 2 Lairs PDF

Dunham Studios
By Cult & Dagger PDF
By Sword & Spell PDF
By Tooth & Claw PDF
Elemental Powers Players Handbook PDF
Elemental Powers Religion and Life PDF
Elemental Powers Sourcebook PDF
Elven Isle PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Eastern Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Northern Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Sea Realms PDF
EPIII Gazeteer of the Southern Realms PDF

Eden Studios
Liber Bestarius Book of Beasts
Secrets of the Ancients PDF
Wonders Out of Time PDF

Emerald Press 
Book of Alignment PDF
Character Options: Commoners PDF
Labyrinth of the Oversoul PDF
Mazes PDF
Wilderness Master PDF

EN Publishing
Advanced Rules for Beginners PDF
Arcane Strife PDF
Bride of a Portable Hole PDF
Buff Cards PDF
Carrion Huntress PDF
Crimson Contracts PDF
Crystalmancy PDF
d20 Status Cards PDF
Deadly Games PDF
Elements of Magic PDF
Elements of Magic Revised PDF
Elements of Magic Mythic Earth PDF
Elements of Magic Lycaeum Academy PDF
EN Armory Chainmail Bikinis PDF
EN Armory Shields PDF
EN Arsenal Flails, Maces, & Morning Stars PDF
EN Arsenal Hooked Hammers PDF
EN Arsenal Pistols PDF
EN Arsenal Spiked Chains PDF
EN Arsenal Two-Bladed Swords PDF
EN Arsenal Whips PDF
EN Class Guides Monks of the 9 Animal Clans PDF
EN Critters 1 PDF
EN Critters 2 PDF
EN Critters 3 PDF
EN Critters 4 PDF
EN Critters 5 PDF
EN Critters 6 PDF
EN Guilds Adventurers Guild PDF
EN Guilds Artisans' Guild PDF
EN Guilds Banking Guild PDF
EN Guilds Merchants Guild PDF
EN Guilds Monster Hunters Guild PDF
EN Guilds Safe Harbor Guild PDF
EN Guilds Thieves' Guild PDF
EN Publishing Spell Cards PDF
EN Treasure Troves Figurines of Wondrous Power PDF
EN Treasure Troves Teeth of the Ur Lord PDF
EN World Gamer #3 PDF
Everyone Else PDF
Faction Folio 1 The Labyrinth PDF
Faction Folio 2 The Blackcloak Watch PDF
Fantasy Money PDF
Fiends of Sin PDF
Four Color to Fantasy PDF
Four Color to Fantasy Revised PDF
Kids Coloring Book of Critters PDF
Librum Equitus Compiled PDF
Librum Equitus 4 PDF
Mechamancy I & II PDF
Metamorphosis Book I: Death of a Demon Lord (Deluxe Edition) PDF
Metamorphosis Book II: Tides of Chaos (Deluxe Edition) PDF
Metamorphosis Book III: Ascension PDF
Metamorphosis: the Complete Journey PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Bloodlines PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Dark Art of Visceromancy PDF
Necromancer's Legacy Gar Udock PDF
Portable Hole Full of Beer PDF
Powers That Be City Council PDF
Powers That Be Councillor Remorga PDF
Secrets of Theurgy PDF
Son of a Portable Hole PDF
Steam & Steel PDF
The Fantastic Science PDF
The Ironics PDF
Three Arrows for a King PDF
Ultimate Classes Heroes of Code PDF
War of the Burning Sky Complete Campaign PDF
War of the Burning Sky Subscription PDF
Wild Spellcraft PDF

Ennead Games
Lexicon of Traps PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
1 on 1 Adventures #1 Gambler's Quest
1 on 1 Adventures #4 The Sixth Cavalier
1 on 1 Adventures #5 Vale of the Sepulcher
1 on 1 Adventures #6 The Shroud of Olindor
1 on 1 Adventures #6.66 The Pleasure Prison of the B'thuvian Demon Whore
1 on 1 Adventures #7 Eyes of the Dragon
1 on 1 Adventures #8 Blood Brothers
Magical Medieval Society Beast Builder PDF
Magical Medieval Society Western Europe PDF
Monster Geographica Forest
Monster Geographica Forest PDF
Monster Geographica Hill and Mountain
Monster Geographica Hill and Mountain PDF
Monster Geographica Marsh and Aquatic PDF
Monster Geographica Plains and Desert
Monster Geographica Plains and Desert PDF
Monster Geographica Underground
Monster Geographica Underground PDF
Seeds Fantasy Bundle PDF
World Building Library Tibetan Deities PDF
World Building Library Tibetan Exorcism PDF

Fantastic Gallery
Sisters of Rapture PDF

Fantasy Flight Games
Darkness & Dread PDF
Cityworks PDF
Dawnforge
Draconic Lore PDF
Elemental Lore 
Elemental Lore PDF
Giant Lore PDF
Midnight Campaign Setting PDF
Monster's Handbook PDF
Mythic Races
Mythic Races PDF
Necromantic Lore PDF
Path of Faith PDF
Path of Magic PDF
Path of Shadow PDF
Path of Swords PDF
Portals & Planes PDF
School of Evocation PDF
School of Illusion PDF
Sorcery & Steam PDF
Spells & Spellcraft PDF
Traps and Treachery
Traps and Treachery PDF
Traps and Treachery II PDF
Twisted Lore
Twisted Lore PDF
Wildscapes PDF

Fast Forward Entertainment
Encyclopedia of Demons and Devils I
Encyclopedia of Demons and Devils II
Encyclopedia of Angels
Most Dangerous Creatures Tome
Player's Guide to Undead
Treasure Quests Tombs of Ra

Fifth Element Games
Alignment Paragons PDF
Eldritch Codex: Libram of Silver Magic PDF

Forever People
Monstrous Manuorl PDF
Opus Operandi A Pool of Clear Water PDF
Opus Operandi Chains in the Dark PDF
Opus Operandi Dark Side of the Sun PDF
Opus Operandi Escape From Cathridge PDF
Opus Operandi Tower Down PDF
Three Leaves of Taryn PDF

Game Monkey Press
Valherjar The Chosen Slain PDF

Gaslight Press
The Gryphon's Legacy

Genjitsu Gaming
A Flock of Foes PDF

GMC
Quirin Adventure 5 Secret of Maevis PDF
Quirin Encounter #3 Healing Device PDF

Goodman Games
Aerial Adventure Guide PDF
Broncosaurus Rex Cretasus Adventure Guide PDF
Broncosaurus Rex Dinosaurs That Never Were PDF
Complete Guide to Beholders
Complete Guide to Beholders PDF
Complete Guide to Dopplegangers PDF
Complete Guide to Dragonkin PDF
Complete Guide to Drow PDF
Complete Guide to Fey PDF
Complete Guide to Liches PDF
Complete Guide to Rakshasa PDF
Complete Guide to T-Rex PDF
Complete Guide to Treants PDF
Complete Guide to Velociraptors PDF
Complete Guide to Vampires PDF
Complete Guide to Wererats (3.0)
Complete Guide to Wererats (3.5) PDF
Complete Guide to Werewolves PDF
Creatures of the Endless Dark
DCC 0 Legends Are Made, Not Born PDF
DCC 1 Idylls of the Rat King PDF
DCC 2 Vault of Tsathar Rho PDF
DCC 3 Mysterious Tower PDF
DCC 4 Bloody Jack's Gold PDF
DCC 5 Aerie of the Crow God PDF
DCC 6 Temple of the Dragon Cult PDF
DCC 7 The Secret of Smuggler's Cove PDF
DCC 8 Mysteries of the Drow PDF
DCC 10 Sunless Garden PDF
DCC 11 Dragonfiend Pact PDF
DCC 12 The Blackguard's Revenge PDF
DCC 12.5 Iron Crypt of the Heretics PDF
DCC 13 Crypt of the Devil Lich PDF
DCC 14 Dungeon Interludes PDF
DCC 15 Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen PDF
DCC 16 Curse of the Emerald Cobra PDF
DCC 17 Legacy of the Savage Kings PDF
DCC 17.5 War of the Witch Queen PDF
DCC 18 Citadel of the Demon Prince PDF
DCC 19 The Volcano Caves PDF
DCC 20 Shadows in Freeport PDF
DCC 21 Assault on Stormbringer Castle PDF
DCC 22 The Stormbringer Juggernaut PDF
DCC 24 Legend of the Ripper PDF
DCC 25 Dread Crypt of Srihoz PDF
DCC 26 The Scaly God PDF
DCC 27 Revenge of the Rat King PDF
DCC 28 Into the Wilds PDF
DCC 29 The Adventure Begins PDF
DCC 30 Vault of the Dragon Kings PDF
DCC 30.5 Trek From the Vault PDF
DCC 31 Transmuter's Last Touch PDF
DCC 32 The Golden Palace of Zahadran PDF
DCC 33 Belly of the Great Beast PDF
DCC 34 Cage of Delirium PDF
DCC 35 Known World Gazeteer PDF
DCC 36 Talons of the Horned King PDF
DCC 37 The Slithering Overlord PDF
DCC 38 Escape From the Forest of Lanterns PDF
DCC 39 DM Screen and Adventure PDF
DCC 40 Devil in the Mists PDF
DCC 41 Lost Arrows of Aristemis PDF
DCC 42 Secret of the Stonearms PDF
DCC 43 Curse of the Barrens PDF
DCC 44 Dreaming Caverns of the Duergar PDF
DCC 45 Malice of the Medusa PDF
DCC 46 The Book of Treasure Maps PDF
DCC 47 Tears of the Genie PDF
DCC 48 The Adventure Continues PDF
DCC 49 Palace in the Wastes PDF
DCC 50 Vault of the Iron Overlord PDF
DCC 51 Castle Whiterock PDF
DCC 51.5 Sinister Secret of Whiterock PDF
DCC 52 Chronicle of the Fiend PDF
DCC Blackdirge's Denizens PDF
DCC Saga of the Dragon Cult
DCC Saga of the Dragon Cult PDF
Demon Hunter's Handbook PDF
Dinosaur Planet Broncosaurus Rex PDF
DragonMech PDF
DragonMech Almanac of the Endless Traders PDF
DragonMech Mech Manual PDF
DragonMech Second Age of Walkers PDF
DragonMech Steam Warriors PDF
DragonMech The Last City PDF
DragonMech The Shardsfall Quest PDF
Judges Guild Citadel of Fire PDF
Judges Guild Dark Tower PDF
Judges Guild Thieves of Fortress Badabaskar PDF
Lethal Legacies Traps of the World Before PDF
Monsters of the Endless Dark
Morningstar CS PDF
Underdark Adventurers Guide PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 0 Temple of Blood
Wicked Fantasy Factory 0 Temple of Blood PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 1 Rumble in the Wizard's Tower
Wicked Fantasy Factory 1 Rumble in the Wizard's Tower PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 2 Against the Iron Tower
Wicked Fantasy Factory 2 Against the Iron Tower PDF
Wicked Fantasy Factory 3 Throwdown With the Arm-Ripper PDF
X-Crawl Celebrity Pro-Am Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Coney Island Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Core Rulebook PDF
X-Crawl Dungeonbattle Brooklyn PDF
X-Crawl Emperor's Cup PDF
X-Crawl Indycrawl PDF
X-Crawl Las Vegas Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Necromerica PDF
X-Crawl Phoenix Crawl PDF
X-Crawl Sellout! A Player's Handbook PDF
X-Crawl The Guild Sourcebook PDF
X-Crawl Three Rivers Crawl PDF

Green Ronin
Aasimar & Tielfing
Advanced Bestiary PDF
Avatar's Handbook
Bleeding Edge #1 Mansion of Shadows
Bleeding Edge #2 Beyond the Towers
Bleeding Edge #4 A Dreadful Dawn
Bleeding Edge #6 Escape From Ceranir
Bleeding Edge Dark Wings Over Freeport
Bleeding Edge Dark Wings Over Freeport PDF
Book of Fiends
Book of Fiends PDF
Book of the Righteous
Creatures of Freeport
Creatures of Freeport PDF
Denizens of Freeport
Egyptian Adventures Hamunaptra
Eternal Rome
Freeport Trilogy
Freeport Trilogy PDF
Hell in Freeport
Jade Dragons & Hungry Ghosts
Madness in Freeport
Mindshadows
Monsters of the Mind
Murder at the Vulgar Unicorn
Plot & Poison
Shaman's Handbook
Spiros Blaak
Spiros Blaak PDF
Terror in Freeport
Testament
Testament PDF
Thieves' World Gazeteer
Thieves' World Player's Manual
Thieves' World Shadowspawn's Guide to Sanctuary
True Sorcery PDF
Unholy Warrior's Handbook
Witch's Handbook

Grell Head Studios
Sprawling Shadows, Evil Race: The Grimmok PDF

Guildhouse Games
A Thief's Tale
The Succubus Bride 

Heathen Oracle
Novice to Master PDF

Highmoon Media Productions
All the King's Men PDF
At the Edge of Dreams PDF
Black Ice Well PDF
Cataclysm on Cloudholme PDF
Codex Paragons Forest Dwellers PDF
Codex Paragons Sun & Sea Dwellers PDF
From Stone to Steel PDF
Frost & Fur PDF
Liber Sodalitas Dream Healers PDF
Liber Sodalitas Erzsak's Drake Riders PDF
Liber Sodalitas Pneumophagoi PDF
Liber Sodalitas Scions of the Holy Triad PDF
Liber Sodalitas The Blind Path PDF
Hellstone Deep PDF
No Other Gods PDF
Shadows Under Thessaline PDF
Song of Storms PDF
Targum 1 PDF
Targum 2 PDF
Targum 3 PDF
Targum 4 PDF
The Dancing Hut PDF
The Hero Snare PDF
The Jade Magi Sewer Crawl PDF
The Last Initiate PDF
The Last Outpost PDF
The Magic Dump PDF
The Maze of Screaming Silence PDF
The Ruins of Rackfall PDF
The Scourge of Raftport PDF
The Treasures of Elbard PDF
Tsar Rising PDF

IDA
Loot for Less I PDF
Loot for Less II PDF
Loot for Less III PDF
Lunar Knights PDF

Inner Circle
Broken Isles Player's Guide PDF
Broken Isles Lorebook PDF
Complete Book of Denizens PDF
Denizens of Avadnu
Digital Denizens I PDF
Digital Denizens II PDF
Digital Denizens III PDF
Digital Denizens IV PDF
Digital Denizens Templates PDF
Fantasy Personae: Sages, Spies, and Informants PDF
Legends of Avadnu PDF
Where Madness Dwells PDF

Khan's Press
Fringe Campaigns Soul Harvest PDF
Fringe Fauna PDF
Fringe Monsters Predators of the Pit PDF
Khan's Press Monster Anthology PDF
Queen of Da Nile PDF
Tremon Kingdom of Sorcery PDF

Legacy of Maela
Legacy of Maela Campaign Setting PDF
Legacy of Maela Remote Settings PDF

Lich Haven Games
Greenbaum's Prison PDF
The Hunt for House Vy'ann PDF
The Last Tomb: Expert Series 1 PDF

Living Imagination
Agents of Faith
Broadsides!
Broadsides! PDF
Pirates!
Pirates! PDF
Spellbound PDF
Streets of Silver PDF
Twin Crowns Campaign Setting

LPJ Studios
Enemies of NeoExodus: Folding Circle PDF
Hostile Environment I PDF
Hostile Environment II PDF
Lexicon Chronicles: Realm of Kaga PDF
Magic of NeoExodus PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Bloody Ice PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Cold Visitor PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Gel PDF
NeoExodus Adventures: Three Sides of the Truth PDF
NeoExodus: A House Divided Campaign Setting PDF
Prestige Class Creation Cookbook PDF
Race Creation Cookbook PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Cavian PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Cynean PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Dalrean PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Draco PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Enuka PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Prymidian PDF
Races of NeoExodus: Sasori PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: Sanguine Covenant PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: Section Omega PDF
Secrets of NeoExodus: The Order PDF
True Arcane Story: Clay Golem Manual PDF
True Arcane Story: Cloak of Arachnida PDF
True Arcane Story: Ioun Stones PDF
True Arcane Story: Ring of X-Ray Vision PDF
True Arcane Story: Rod of Lordly Might PDF
True Arcane Story: Rod of Wonder PDF

Mad Kaiser
Kaiser's Garden PDF

Mad Scottsman Games
Simply Creatures PDF
Simply Free PDF
Simply Prestige PDF
Simply Thieves PDF

Malhavoc Press
Anger of Angels PDF
Banewarrens PDF
Beyond Countless Doorways PDF
Book of Eldritch Might I PDF
Book of Eldritch Might II
Book of Eldritch Might II PDF
Book of Experimental Might I PDF
Book of Experimental Might II PDF
Book of Hallowed Might I PDF
Book of Hallowed Might II PDF
Book of Iron Might PDF
Book of Roguish Luck PDF
Chaositech PDF
Collected Book of Experimental Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might PDF
Cry Havoc PDF
Dark Tidings PDF
Demon God's Fane PDF
Hyperconsciousness PDF
Looking Glass Deep PDF
Monsters of the Id PDF
Night of Dissolution
Ptolus PDF
Requiem for a God PDF
Secrets of the Delver's Guild PDF
Skreyn's Register 1 Cabal
Skreyn's Register 1 Cabal PDF
Skreyn's Register 2 The Faithful PDF
The Temple of Mysteries: In Media Res PDF
When the Sky Falls PDF

Malladins Gate
Forgotten Heroes Paladins PDF
Forgotten Heroes Sorcerers PDF
St. John's College of Abjuration PDF
Unearthed Adventurers Volume 1 PDF

Margaret Weis Productions
Castlemourn Campaign Setting PDF

Mind Forge Games
Artifacts of Legend PDF

Misfit Studios
Spiros Blaak Creatures of the Archduchy PDF

Mob United
Steel & Stealth PDF
The Fighting Priest PDF
The Thief PDF
The Warbard PDF

Mongoose
Epic Monsters PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Constructs
Encyclopaedia Arcane Constructs PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Demonology
Encyclopaedia Arcane Demonology PDF
Encyclopaedia Arcane Elementalism
Encyclopaedia Arcane Necromancy
Encyclopaedia Arcane Necromancy PDF
Encyclopaedia Divine Fey Magic
Encyclopaedia Divine Shamans
Planes Feurring Gateway to Hell
Quintessential Elf
Quintessential Monk
Quintessential Rogue
Quintessential Temptress PDF
Quintessential Wizard
Renegade Cleric's Tome
Renegade Cleric's Tome PDF
Sheoloth City of the Drow
Slayer's Guide to Demons
Slayer's Guide to Demons PDF
Slayer's Guide to Goblins PDF
Slayer's Guide to Kraken PDF
Slayer's Guide to Trolls
The Drow War Book 2 The Dying of the Light

Morrigan Press
Talislanta d20 PDF
Talislanta Menagerie PDF

Mystic Eye Games
Beyond the Walls PDF
Blight Magic PDF
Mystic Warriors
Nightmares and Dreams
Tarot Magic PDF

Myth Merchant Press
SORD PDF

Necromancer Games
A Lamentation of Thieves PDF
Ancient Kingdoms Mesopotamia PDF
Chaos Rising PDF
Coils of Set PDF
Dead Man's Chest PDF
Demons and Devils PDF
Diamond Fortress PDF
Doom of Listonshire PDF
Elemental Moon PDF
Family Affair PDF
Fane of the WitchKing PDF
Gary Gygax's Necropolis PDF
Morrick Mansion PDF
Rappan Athuk Reloaded PDF
Shades of Grey PDF
Six Spheres of Zaihhess PDF
The City of Brass PDF
Tomb of Abysthor
Tomb of Abysthor PDF
Tome of Horrors II PDF
Tome of Horrors III
Tome of Horrors III PDF
Tome of Horrors Revised PDF
Tower of Jhedofar PDF
Vault of Larin Karr PDF

Octaviarate Games
Creature Weekly 1 PDF
Creature Weekly 2 PDF
Creature Weekly 3 PDF
Creature Weekly 4 PDF
Creature Weekly 5 PDF
Creature Weekly 6 PDF
Creature Weekly 7 PDF
Octaviarate Expansions Character Flaws PDF
Octaviarate Presents 1 The Gears of War PDF
Octaviarate Presents 2 Night of the Krampus PDF
Octaviarate Presents 3 Simple Tricks and Nonsense PDF
Octaviarate Presents 4 The Forgotten PDF
Octaviarate Presents 5 Collectabeasts PDF
Octaviarate Presents Lethal Lexicon I PDF
Octaviarate Presents Lethal Lexicon II PDF

Old Kingdom Games
Bronze Gods PDF

Open Design
Kobold Ecologies PDF

Otherworld Creations
Acceptance of Fate
Danger in the City of Immer
Diomin
Into the Darkness
State of the Nations
State of the Nations PDF

Paizo Publishing
Classic Monsters Revisited
Crimson Throne Player's Guide PDF
Gods and Magic
Hollow's Last Hope PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Second Darkness #1 Shadow in the Sky
Pathfinder Campaign Setting
Pathfinder Companion Legacy of Fire Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Companion Osirion
Revenge of the Kobold King PDF
Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide PDF

Pantheon Press
The Play's the Thing PDF

Paradigm Concepts Inc.
Codex Arcanis (3.0)
Codex Arcanis (3.5) PDF
Ssethregore: In the Coils of the Serpent Empire

Pelgrane Press
Primer of Practical Magic PDF

Primal Urge Games
Emerging Forms Aegire PDF

Privateer Press
Iron Kingdoms Character Guide PDF
Monsternomicon 3.5
Monsternomicon II

Reality Deviant Publications
A Touch of Evil 1 Orcs PDF
A Touch of Evil 2 Hobgoblins PDF
A Touch of Evil 3 Gnolls PDF
A Touch of Evil 4 Dwarves PDF
Aquatic Hazards PDF
Cleaved Boar Inn PDF
Critical Feats PDF
Flame of the Sea PDF
Gestalt Surge Feats PDF
Monsters of Conjuration PDF
Monsters of Illusion PDF
Monstrous Feats PDF
Order of Eudeus PDF
Summoner Feats PDF
Sunder Feats PDF
Template Booster I PDF

Red Anvil Publications
The Fate of Inglemia PDF

Red Dragon Tavern Games
Tome of the Lost Realms Campaign Setting PDF

Red Moon Games
Cult of Fane PDF
Lost Tomb of Argarothor PDF
Shadow of Fane PDF
The Kyngdoms PDF
Tower of Fane PDF

Ronin Arts
Core Class Variants PDF
101 Collection 1 PDF

RPG OBJECTS
Legends of the Samurai PDF
Legends of the Samurai Koryo Empire PDF

S.T. Cooley Games
Burning Sage's Demesne PDF
Enchiridion of Elided Enduements of the Expanse PDF
Enchiridion of Mystic Music PDF

Sean K Reynolds Games
Darkness Without Form: Secrets of the Mimic PDF
Hungry Little Monsters PDF
Swords Into Plowshares PDF
The New Argonauts PDF

Silver Oak Studios
Argyle Lorebook PDF

Silverthorne Games
Book of Oafish Might PDF
Book of Templates PDF
Book of Templates Deluxe PDF
Book of Templates Deluxe 3.5 PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Abjurations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Conjurations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Divinations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Enchantments PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Evocations PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven More Spells of Power PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Spells of Mischief PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Spells of Power PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Strange Spells PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Summoner's Spells PDF
Kressemer's Bizaare Grimoires Seven Transmutations PDF
Mind the Gap PDF
Minor Magics PDF
Races of Evernor I PDF
Races of Evernor II PDF
Races of Evernor III PDF
Template Troves I Serpents, Spiders, & Godlings PDF
Template Troves II Oozes and Aberrations PDF
Template Troves III Diseases, Parasites, & Symbiotes PDF

Sinister Adventures
Dajobas Devourer of Souls PDF
Mysteries of the Razor Sea PDF

Skeleton Key Games
Animal Archives I PDF
Animal Archives II PDF
Animal Archives III PDF

Skirmisher Publishing
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures A-D PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures E-K PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected Creatures L-S PDF
Cooper's Compendium of Corrected creatures T-Z PDF
Edgar Rice Burroughs’ Mars: Shadows of a Dying World PDF

Skorched Urf Studios
Adventure Blocks The City Watch PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Bastard Sword PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Holy Water PDF
Adventurer Essentials: Rope PDF
Fantasy Firearms PDF
Mega Feats I PDF
Mega Feats II PDF
More Mighty Than Steel PDF
Thinking Races Diverse Humanity PDF
Thinking Races Inhuman Beauty PDF
Thinking Races What Savage Beasts PDF

Sovereign Press
Bestiary of Loerem

Sword Sorcery Studios
Blood Bayou PDF
Blood Sea PDF
Burok Torn
Burok Torn PDF
Creature Collection II
Creature Collection II PDF
Creature Collection III
Creature Collection III PDF
Creature Collection Revised
Creature Collection Revised PDF
Echoes of the Past PDF
Edge of Inifinity PDF
Hollowfaust
Hollowfaust PDF
Hornsaw: Forest of Blood PDF
Player's Guide to Barbarians and Fighters PDF
Player's Guide to Clerics and Druids PDF
Player's Guide to Monks and Paladins PDF
Player's Guide to Wizards, Bard, and Sorcerers PDF
Relics & Rituals I
Relics & Rituals I PDF
Relics & Rituals II
Relics & Rituals II PDF
Relics & Rituals: Exclaibur PDF
Relics & Rituals: Olympus PDF
Scarred Lands Campaign Setting: Ghelspad PDF
Scarred Lands Campaign Setting: Termana PDF
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Ghelspad
Scarred Lands Gazetteer: Termana
Secrets and Societies PDF
Shelzar: City of Sins PDF
Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands 
Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands PDF
The Divine and the Defeated 
The Divine and the Defeated PDF
Vigil Watch: Secrets of the Asaatthi PDF

Tabletop Adventures
Bits of Darkness: Caverns PDF
Bits of Darkness: Dungeons PDF
Bits of Magica Pocket Items PDF
Bits of Magica Rings & Jewels PDF
Bits of the Banquet: Into the Desserts PDF
Bits of the Boulevard PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Open PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Swamp PDF
Bits of the Wilderness: Into the Wildwood PDF
Shards of the Heart PDF

Tangent Games
Ados Land of Strife Campaign Setting PDF
Brixbrix Field Guide to the Creatures of Ados PDF
Natural Wonders Flora PDF
Natural Wonders Fauna Aquatic Animals PDF
The Divine Order: Jute PDF

The Game Mechanics
Cromagh's Guide to Goblinoids PDF
Ring of Thieves PDF
Thieves Quarter
Temple Quarter

The Le Games
17 Archer Feats PDF
17 Bard Spells PDF
17 Magic Armors PDF
17 Magic Cloaks PDF
17 Magic Gloves PDF
17 Magic Shields PDF
17 Magic Weapons PDF
17 Monk Feats PDF
17 Plants PDF
17 Rogue Feats PDF
Action Maneuvers PDF
Artifacts Ducks of Ultimate Doom PDF
Artifacts Lawn of the Dead PDF
Broken The Lost Moon PDF
Broken The Memory of Solaris PDF
Broken The Multicorp PDF
Broken The White Ghost PDF
Neo Clerics Opus Priest PDF
Neo Fighters Fire Knight PDF
Neo Monks Dragonlord PDF
Neo Paladins Martyr PDF
Neo Rangers the Spider King PDF
Neo Druids Savage Hearts PDF
Personal Artifacts PDF
Pimp My Paladin PDF
Pirate Booty PDF
Races I Animals PDF
The Headless Horseman PDF
Unorthodox Barbarians PDF
Unorthodox Clerics PDF
Unothodox Druids PDF
Unothodox Fighters PDF
Unorthodox Knights PDF
Unorthodox Monks PDF
Unorthodox Paladins PDF
Unorthodox Pirates PDF
Unorthodox Rangers PDF
Unorthodox Rogues PDF
Unorthodox Sorcerers PDF
Unorthodox Witches PDF
Unorthodox Wizards PDF
Vikings PDF

Throwing Dice Games
Character Customization PDF
Joe's Book of Enchantment PDF

Thunderhead Games
Bluffside City on the Edge

Tricky Owlbear Publishing
Behind the Monsters Owlbears PDF
Behind the Monsters Skeleton PDF
Behind the Spells Permanency PDF
Behind the Spells Sanctuary PDF
Behind the Spells Vampiric Touch PDF
Treasure Chests Volume 2 PDF

Troll Lord Games
A Lion in the Ropes
A Lion in the Ropes PDF
By Shadow of Night PDF
Blood Royal PDF
Bystle Vale Cult of Yex PDF
Cities & Settlements PDF
Codex of Erde
Codex of Erde Gazeteer
Codex of Erde Gazeteer PDF
Dungeons of Kubla Khan PDF
Gary Gygax's Hall of Many Panes PDF
Path of Magi PDF
St. Anton's Fire PDF
The Temple of Kubla Khan PDF
The Tomb of Kubla Khan PDF
The Heart of Glass PDF
The Malady of Kings PDF
Winter Runes PDF

Unicorn Rampant Publishing
Claw/Claw/Bite 9 PDF
Claw/Claw/Bite 12 PDF

Vigilance Press
Clash of Arms: Cavalry PDF
Clash of Arms: Infantry PDF
Clash of History: Witch Trials PDF
Clash of Kings: Guilds and Money PDF
Clash of Kings: Nobility PDF

White Wolf
Engel PDF
Engel Creatures of the Dreamseed PDF

Worlds of Adventure
Bestiary Malfearous PDF

Zeitgeist Games
Clock and Steam PDF
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor
Dave Arneson's Blackmoor PDF
Dungeons of Castle Blackmoor PDF
The Player's Guide to Blackmoor PDF
The Wizard's Cabal PDF
[/sblock]

Non D&D d20

[sblock]
d20 Modern[sblock]
WotC
d20 Modern SRD
d20 Menace Manual

93 Games Studio
Arcane Adventures Blood of Dionysus PDF
Arcane Adventures Spider Asylum PDF
Arcane Adventures The Senseless PDF
Arcane Classes Diviner PDF
Arcane Classes Hermetic Mage PDF
Arcane Classes Shaman PDF
Arcane Classes Wicca PDF
Basic Classes Apprentice PDF
Secret Societies Men in Black PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Buccaneers & Bokor 7 PDF
Foe Factory PDF
Gamemaster's Guidebook to Victorian Adventure PDF
Imperial Age British India PDF
Imperial Age Engines PDF
Imperial Age Faeries PDF
Imperial Age Fantastical Races PDF
Imperial Age Grimoire PDF
Imperial Age Hell Hath No Fury PDF
Imperial Age Magick PDF
Imperial Age London PDF
Imperial Age The Price of Immortality PDF
Imperial Age Victorian Monstrosities PDF
MARS RPG of Planetary Romance PDF
Minions of Mars PDF
Slavers of Mars PDF
Terminal Identity Uplink PDF
Thrilling Tales Dragon Island PDF
Thrilling Tales Lost Temple of the Incan Blood God PDF
Thrilling Tales Omnibus Edition PDF
Thrilling Tales Spears of the Tisangani PDF
Thrilling Tales Suddenly Encounters PDF
Thrilling Tales The Golden Idol of Sikral PDF
Thrilling Tales The Mind Murders PDF
Thrilling Tales Zeppelin Adventures PDF
Thrilling Tales The Mummy's Revenge PDF

Alea Publishing Group
The Whisper of Horses PDF

Ancient Awakenings Publications
Modern Fantasy Paladins and Priests PDF
Modern Fantasy Rangers and Druids PDF

Applied Vectors
Future Firearms Pack One PDF
Gravitic Thrust Vehicles PDF

Avalon Game Company
Sci-Fi Beauties

Bad Axe Games
Slavelords of Cydonia

Bards and Sages
The Psions of the Grand Master PDF

Battlefield Press
Gaslight Victorian Fantasy PDF

Bloodstone Press
1948 Organizations, Agencies, and Secret Societies PDF

Blue Devil Games
Dawning Star: Helios Rising PDF

Comstar Games
Argh! The Guide to Pirates PDF

Dog House Rules
Sidewinder Recoiled PDF
Sidewinder Recoiled Fort Griffon Trilogy PDF
Sidewinder Recoiled Johnny Comes Marching Home PDF

Dream Pod 9
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF

Eden Studios
All Flesh Must Be Eaten Revised PDF

Emerald Press
Nemesis PDF
Spoils of War PDF
The Mystery and the Tomb PDF
Treasure Hunter PDF

EN Publishing
BlackHammer Firearms 1 BPR-8 Binary Propellant Rifle PDF
BlackHammer Firearms 2 Cutting Edge Ballistics PDF
BlackHammer Firearms 3 Ballistics Evolution PDF
BlackHammer Tech Shape-Memory Polymers PDF
EN Mini Games Epic Modern PDF
Four Color to Fantasy Revised PDF
Quick Shots Alpha PDF

Green Ronin
Damnation Decade PDF

Khepera Publishing
Godsend Agenda d20 PDF

Ki Ryn Studios
Future Armada: Venture PDF

LPJ
Haven: City of Bronze Campaign Setting PDF
Haven City of Violence PDF
Killing Fields PDF
King of All Pulp Monsters PDF
Little Black Drug Book PDF
Modern Maladies PDF
Path of Rage PDF
Pulp Template PDF
Power Corrupts Unlimited PDF
Super Powered Templates PDF

Malladin's Gate
DarkLore Campaign Primer PDF
Modern Heroes Martial Avengers PDF

Max Gaming Technologies
Cavalier Power Armor PDF
Crisis on Sol Observatory PDF
Dark Horizons Lore d20 Edition PDF
Dark Horizons Lore Invasion PDF
Dark Horizons Universe Campaign Setting PDF
Tiger Power Armor PDF

Mongoose
Starship Troopers Arachnid Empire
Starship Troopers RPG Pocket Edition

Pelgrane Press
Book of Unremitting Horror PDF

Reality Deviant Publications
Alien Invasion PDF
Armed And Dangerous: Serial Killers PDF
Beyond Modern: Popular Psionics PDF
War Machines of the 21st Century: Volume 1 Robots PDF

RPG Objects
Blood and Brains: The Zombie Hunter's Guide PDF
Blood and Fists PDF
Darwin's World 2 Terrors of the Twisted Earth PDF
Heroes and Villains PDF

Skorched Urf Studios
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Bar Room Berserker PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Gravity Slinger PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Lucky Bastard PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update Neo Witch Guardian PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The Innocent PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The Prince of Dogs PDF
Department 7 Advanced Class Update The S.L.A.M. Soldier PDF
Department 7 Technology Update AAP/CPR Kit PDF
Psi-Watch Campaign Setting PDF

Sword's Edge Publishing
Modern Dispatch #104 Line Zero PDF
Modern Dispatch #113 Ablenistan: Election Day PDF
Modern Dispatch 120: Cyber-state Avatar Toolkit PDF

Team Frog
Vampire Hunter$ PDF

The Game Mechanics
Martial Arts Mayhem Volume I PDF

The Le Games
Unorthodox Modern Cheerleaders PDF

UKG Publishing
Year of the Zombie PDF
Year of the Zombie Fleshmongers PDF
Year of the Zombie Marauders PDF

[/sblock]


WotC
d20 Wheel of Time
Star Wars Ultimate Adversaries


Non-WotC:

A Game of Thrones[sblock]
Guardians of Order
A Game of Thrones PDF[/sblock]

Arcana Unearthed
[sblock]
Fiery Dragon
Plague of Dreams

Malhavoc Press
Arcana Evolved PDF
Arcana Unearthed PDF
Legacy of Dragons PDF
Mystic Secrets: Lore of Word and Rune PDF
Ruins of Intrigue
Ruins of Intrigue PDF
Spell Treasury PDF
The Diamond Throne
The Diamond Throne PDF
Transcendence PDF

Rite Publishing
Items Evolved Rituals PDF
Monsters of Verdune PDF
Mythical Monstrosities PDF
The Living Airship PDF
To Kill or Not to Kill PDF
Veiled Denizens PDF
[/sblock]

BESMd20[sblock]
Guardians of Order
BESMd20 SRD
Everstone Blood Legacy[/sblock]

Call of Cthulhu d20
[sblock]Fantasy Flight Games
Nocturnum PDF[/sblock]

Conan RPG[sblock]
Across the Thunder River PDF
Adventures in the Hyborian Age PDF
Aquilonia Flower of the West PDF
Argos and Zingara PDf
Bestiary of the Hyborian Age
Bestiary of the Hyborian Age PDF
Betrayer of Asgard PDF
Catacombs of Hyboria PDF
Cimmeria PDF
Cities of Hyboria PDF
Conan and the Lurking Terror of Nahab PDF
Conan and the Tower of the Elephant
Conan and the Tower of the Elephant PDf
Conan RPG 2e
Conan RPG 2e PDF
Conan RPG Pocket Version PDF
Faith and Fervor PDF
Heretics of Tarantia PDF
Reavers of the Vilayet PDF
Secrets of Skelos PDF
Shadizar City of Wickedness PDF
Shem Gateway to the South PDF
Stygia Serpent of the South PDF
Tales of the Black Kingdoms PDF
The Pirate Isles PDF
Trial of Blood PDF
Warrior's Companion PDF[/sblock]

Contagion[sblock]
Aegis Studios
Contagion Hidden Races PDF
Contagion Revised PDF
Living Dead PDF
Virulence PDF[/sblock]

Deathstalkers II[sblock]
Cutter's Guild Games
Deathstalkers II PDF[/sblock]

Deeds Not Words[sblock]
Cryptosnark Games
Deeds Not Words PDF
Deeds Not Words Smackdown PDF[/sblock]

Dungeon Dwellers Fantasy Board Game[sblock]
Dungeon Dwellers
Dungeon Dwellers Fantasy Board Game PDF
Sewer of Scum PDF[/sblock]

EN Publishing
EN Mini Games Gun-Fu Balletic Ballistics PDF
EN Mini Games Time Police PDF
EN Mini Games Tiny Terrors PDF
Four Color to Fantasy PDF

Everquest RPG[sblock]
Sword Sorcery Studios
Everquest RPG PH
Everquest RPG PH PDF
Monsters of Norrath
Monsters of Norrath PDF
Monsters of Luclin
Monsters of Luclin PDF
[/sblock]

Fading Suns d20[sblock]Holistic Design
Fading Suns d20 PDF
Lord Erbian's Stellar Bestiary PDF[/sblock]

Fantasy Craft[sblock]
Crafty Games
Fantasy Craft Second Printing PDF[/sblock]

Iron Heroes[sblock]
Fiery Dragon
Iron Heroes Revised PDF

Malhavoc Press
Iron Heroes PDF
Iron Heroes Bestiary PDF
[/sblock]

Modern20[sblock]
RPGObjects
FantaSci20 Character Guide PDF
Interface Zero20 PDF
Martial Arts20 PDF
Mecha Omega PDF
Modern20 PDF
Modern Mayhem PDF
Post-Apocalypse20 PDF
Soldiers and Spellfighters PDF
Supers20 PDF
Voyages of Discovery PDF[/sblock]

Mutants and Masterminds[sblock]
Adamant Entertainment
The Sixth Seal PDF
Villainomicon PDF

Brand's Brand Publications
Church and State PDF

Green Ronin
Book of Magic PDF
Mutants and Masterminds 2e
Mutants and Masterminds 2e PDF
Warriors and Warlocks
Wild Cards PDF

Khepera Publishing
Godsend Agenda Superlink Conversion PDF

Misfit Studios
Better Mousetrap PDF

Plain Brown Wrapper Games
Another 13 Shades of Darkness PDF

Xion Studios
The WatchGuard Sourcebook Preview Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Mongoose Press
Infernum Player's Guide PDF

Morbidgames
Ave Molech Second Edition PDF

Otherworld Creations
Forbidden Kingdoms PDF
Spectral Paris PDF

Pathfinder[sblock]
Pathfinder
4 Winds Fantasy Gaming PDF
GM's Aid VII Condition Cards PDF
Paths of Power PDF
Player's Aid II Monster Summoning Cards PDF
The Book of Arcane Magic PDF
Tome of Monsters PDF

Adamant Entertainment
Dread Codex Goblins PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 1 PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 2 PDF
Fell Beasts Volume 3 PDF
Peril in Freeport
Peril in Freeport PDF
Tome of Secrets PDF

Alluria Publishing
Cerulean Seas Campaign Setting PDF
Creepy Creatures Bestiary of the Bizarre PDF
Fey Folio Clans of the Fey PDF
Remarkable Races Pathway to Adventure: Compendium of Unusual PC Races PDF

Avalon Game Company
Infinite Futures PDF
Infinite Mysteries PDF
Markets and Merchandise PDF

Epdiemic Books
The Haunted Fort PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
One on One Adventure Compendium PDF

Fantastic Gallery
The Sensitive PDF

Interaction Point Games
Kingdoms of Legend World Guide PDF

LPJ
Obsidian Twilight Campaign Setting PDF

Necromancers of the Northwest
The War of the Goblin King PDF

Open Design
Advanced Feats: The Witch's Brew PDF
Imperial Gazetteer PDF
Tales of the Old Margreve PDF

Other Worlds Creation
Genius Guide to Feats of Subterfuge PDF

Paizo
Advanced Player's Guide PDF
Bonus Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Carrion Crown #4 Wake of the Watcher
Pathfinder Adventure Path Carrion Crown Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Council of Thieves Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Kingmaker Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Adventure Path Serpent's Skull Player's Guide PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary II PDF
Pathfinder Bestiary III PDF
Pathfinder Companion Princes of Darkness Volume 1
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Core Rulebook PDF

Purple Duck Games
Encounter Pages PDF
Legendary Blades PDF

Rite Publishing
Book of Monster Templates PDF

Super Genius Games
Mythic Meangerie: Demonic Harlots PDF
Mythic Menagerie: The Kingdom of Graves PDF

Tricky Owlbear Publishing
Forgotten Foes PDF

Pathfinder Beta
Paizo
Pathfinder Beta PDF

Pathfinder Alpha
Paizo
Pathfinder Alpha 1 PDF
Pathfinder Alpha 2 PDF
Pathfinder Alpha 3 PDF
[/sblock]

Pinnacle Entertainment
Deadlands d20 PDF
Hell on Earth d20
Hell on Earth d20 PDF
Horrors of the Wasted West PDF
Horrors of the Weird West PDF
Horrors of Weird War II PDF
Wierd Wars Blood on the Rhine PDF

RPG Objects
Darwins World 1st Edition PDF

Spycraft[sblock]
1e
Crafty Games
Spycraft Espionage Handbook PDF
Shadowforce Archer Campaign Setting PDF

2e
Crafty Games
Spycraft Roleplaying Game 2.0 PDF
[/sblock]

Traveller 20[sblock]
QuickLink Interactive PDF
Epic Adventure #1 Stoner Express PDF
Epic Adventure #2 Into the Glimmer Drift PDF
Epic Adventure #3 Chimera PDF
Epic Adventure #4 Merchant Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure #5 Scout Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure #6 Mercenary Cruiser PDF
Epic Adventure #7 Merc Heaven PDF
Gateway to Destiny Gateway Domain Campaign Sourcebook PDF
Golden Age Epic Adventure The Forgotten War PDF
Golden Age Epic Adventure The Gabriel Enigma PDF
Revelation Station PDF
Special Supplemental Sydymic Outworlds Cluster PDF
The Guilded Lilly Virus Redux PDF
Traveller's Aide #1 Personal Weapons of Charted Space PDF
Traveller's Aide #2 Grand Endeavor PDF
Traveller's Aide #3 On the Ground PDF
Traveller's Aide #4 76 Gunmen PDF
Traveller's Aide #5 Objects of the Mind PDF
Traveller's Aide #6 Against Gravity PDF
Traveller's Aide #7 Fighting Ships PDF
Traveller's Aide #8 Through the Waves PDF
Traveller's Aide #9 Fighting Ships of the Solomani PDF
Traveller20 Book 1 Characters and Combat PDF
Traveller20 Book 2 Equipment and Designs PDF
Traveller20 Book 3 Worlds and Adventures PDF
[/sblock]

True20[sblock]
Adamant Entertainment
Imperial Age: True20 Edition PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Big Trouble in Little Oaktown
Liber Artefactorum

Green Ronin
True20 Adventure Roleplaying Revised PDF
True20 Freeport The Lost Island

Hinterwelt
Roma Imperius True20 PDF

Paradigm Concepts
Tales of the Caliphate Nights

Reality Deviant Publications
Blight Elves: Architects of Despair PDF
Blighted Bestiary PDF
Bloodthrone: Survivors Guide to the Age of Blood PDF
Book of Bones PDF
Colonial Gothic PDF
Interface Zero PDF
Reign of Discordia PDF
Shadows of Cthulhu PDF

Reality Blurs
RunePunk PDF
[/sblock]

Vigilance Press
Darkness and Light PDF
Prometheus Rising PDF
Vigilance PDF

Wayfarers[sblock]
Form Ye Olde Gaming Company
Wayfarers PDF
[/sblock]

White Wolf
Monte Cook's World of Darkness PDF

[/sblock]

Castles and Crusades[sblock]
Troll Lords
Castellans Guide to Arms and Armor of the Early Medieval Period PDF
Castles and Crusades Monsters and Treasures 2nd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Monsters and Treasures 3rd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 3rd Printing PDF
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 4th Printing
Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook 4th Printing PDF
Dragons of Aihrde Miasmal Wyrms
Dragons of Aihrde Miasmal Wyrms PDF
Monsters and Treasures of Airdhe PDF
Of Gods and Monsters PDF
Shadows of the Halfling Hall PDF
The Umbrage Saga Wicked Cauldron


Zodiac Gods Publishing
The Keepers of Lingusia PDF
[/sblock]

Hackmaster
[sblock]
B1 Quest for the Unknown
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 1
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 2
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 3
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 4
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 5
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 6
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 7
Hacklopedia of Beasts Volume 8
[/sblock]

2e
TSR
[sblock]
A Paladin in Hell PDF
Al-Qadim Arabian Adventures PDF
Al-Qadim ALQ4 Secrets of the Lamp PDF
Al-Qadim Corsairs of the Great Sea PDF
Al-Qadim Caravans PDF
Bastion of Faith
Birthright Blood Enemies Abominations of Cerilia
Birthright Blood Spawn PDF
Birthright Book of Regency PDF
Birthright Campaign Setting PDF
Birthright Hogunmark PDF
Birthright Muden PDF
Book of Artifacts PDF
Celts Campaign Sourcebook
Chronomancer
College of Wizardry
College of Wizardry PDF
Complete Book of Humanoids
Complete Book of Necromancers PDF
Complete Fighter's Handbook
Complete Ninja's Handbook PDF
Complete Psionics Handbook
Complete Wizard's Handbook
Core Rules CD
Dungeon 45
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga
Dancing Hut of Baba Yaga PDF
Dark Sun Boxed set PDF
Dark Sun Dragon Kings PDF
Dark Sun Dune Traders
Dark Sun Dune Traders PDF
Dark Sun DSS2 Earth, Air, Fire, Water PDF
Dark Sun DSS3 Elves of Athas PDF
Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix 1 PDF
Dark Sun Thri-Kreen of Athas PDF
Dark Sun The Will and the Way PDF
Deck of Psionic Cards
Deck of Psionic Cards PDF
Diablo
DM Option High-Level Campaigns
Dragon Magazine 171
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dragonlance Book of Lairs
Dragonlance Book of Lairs PDF
Dragonlance Classics 15th Anniversary Edition
Dragonlance Classics 15th Anniversary Edition PDF
Dragonlance DLA1 Dragon Dawn PDF
Dragonlance DLR1 Otherlands PDF
Dragonlance Dwarven Kingdom of Krynn PDF
Dragonlance Taladas the Minotaurs PDF
Dragonlance Time of the Dragon PDF
Forgotten Realms Adventures PDF
Forgotten Realms Castle Spulzeer PDF
Forgotten Realms Calimport PDF
Forgotten Realms City of Raven's Bluff PDF
Forgotten Realms Cormanthyr PDF
Forgotten Realms Cult of the Dragon PDF
Forgotten Realms Demihuman Deities PDF
Forgotten Realms Dungeon Crawl The Lost Level PDF
Forgotten Realms Dungeon Crawl Maddgoth's Castle PDF
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies Appendix 1 PDF
Forgotten Realms Elminster's Ecologies Appendix 2 PDF
Forgotten Realms Fall of Myth Drannor PDF
Forgotten Realms Faiths & Avatars
Forgotten Realms Faiths & Avatars PDF
Forgotten Realms For Duty and Deity PDF
Forgotten Realms Four From Cormyr PDF
Forgotten Realms FR10 Old Empires PDF
Forgotten Realms FR11 Dwarves Deep PDF
Forgotten Realms FR15 Gold and Glory PDF
Forgotten Realms How the Mighty Are Fallen PDF
Forgotten Realms Land of Intrigue PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Arrival PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Departure PDF
Forgotten Realms Marco Volo Journey PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMA1 Fires of Zatal PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMA2 Endless Armies PDF
Forgotten Realms Maztica FMQ1 City of Gold PDF
Forgotten Realms Netheril PDF
Forgotten Realms Ninja Wars
Forgotten Realms Ninja Wars PDF
Forgotten Realms OA6 Ronin Challenge
Forgotten Realms OA6 Ronin Challenge PDF
Forgotten Realms OA7 Test of the Samurai
Forgotten Realms OA7 Test of the Samurai PDF
Forgotten Realms Pages From the Mages PDF
Forgotten Realms Powers & Pantheons
Forgotten Realms Powers & Pantheons PDF
Forgotten Realms Prayers from the Faithful
Forgotten Realms Prayers from the Faithful PDF
Forgotten Realms Sea of Fallen Stars PDF
Forgotten Realms Spellbound PDF
Forgotten Realms The Horde PDF
Forgotten Realms The Vilhon Reach PDF
Forgotten Realms Undermountain Stardock PDF
Forgotten Realms Villain's Lorebook PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to All Things Magical PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to Cormyr PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to the DaleLands PDF
Forgotten Realms Volo's Guide to the North PDF
Glory of Rome Campaign Sourcebook
Greyhawk Adventures
Greyhawk Adventures PDF
Greyhawk City of Greyhawk
Greyhawk Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad
Greyhawk Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad PDF
Greyhawk Falcon's Revenge PDF
Greyhawk Falconmaster PDF
Greyhawk Fate of Istus PDF
Greyhawk Five Shall be One PDF
Greyhawk Flames of the Falcon PDF
Greyhawk From the Ashes
Greyhawk From the Ashes PDF
Greyhawk Greyhawk Ruins PDF
Greyhawk Player's Guide
Greyhawk Player's Guide PDF
Greyhawk Rary the Traitor PDF
Greyhawk Star Cairns
Greyhawk Star Cairns PDF
Greyhawk The Slavers PDF
Greyhawk Treasures of Greyhawk PDF
Greyhawk Vale of the Mage PDF
Greyhawk Vecna Lives
Greyhawk Vecna Lives PDF
Greyhawk Wars
Greyhawk Wars PDF
Guide to Hell
Jakandor Isle of Destiny
Jakandor Island of War
Jankandor Land of Legend
Lankhmar Cutthroats of Lankhmar 
Lankhmar Nehwon
Lankhmar Prince of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Slayers of Lankhmar 
Lankhmar Tales of Lankhmar 
Lankhmar Thieves of Lankhmar
Lankhmar Wonders of Lankhmar 
Monster Mythology
Monster Mythology PDF
Monstrous Compendium Appendix Volume 1
Monstrous Compendium Mystara
Monstrous Compendium Outer Planes PDF
Monstrous Manual
Night Below PDF
Planescape PDF
Planescape A Guide to the Ethereal Plane PDF
Planescape Faces of Evil PDF
Planescape Planes of Chaos PDF
Planescape Planes of Conflict PDF
Planescape Planes of Law PDF
Planescape Planewalker's Handbook PDF
Planescape Player's Primer to the Outlands PDF
Player's Handbook
Player's Option Skills and Powers
Player's Option Spells and Magic
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 1
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 2
Priest's Spell Compendium Volume 3
Ravenloft Adam's Wrath
Ravenloft Adam's Wrath PDF
Ravenloft Book of Crypts
Ravenloft Castles Forlorn
Ravenloft Children of the Night Ghosts PDF
Ravenloft Chilling Tales
Ravenloft Circle of Darkness
Ravenloft Dark of the Moon
Ravenloft Darklords
Ravenloft Death Unchained
Ravenloft Domains of Dread
Ravenloft Feast of Goblyns
Ravenloft Forbidden Lore
Ravenloft From the Shadows
Ravenloft House of Strahd
Ravenloft Hour of the Knife
Ravenloft Howls in the Night
Ravenloft Islands of Terror
Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II
Ravenloft Neither Man nor Beast
Ravenloft Night of the Walking Dead
Ravenloft Realm of Terror Boxed Set
Ravenloft Roots of Evil
Ravenloft Servants of Darkness
Ravenloft Ship of Horror
Ravenloft The Awakening
Ravenloft The Created
Ravenloft The Evil Eye
Ravenloft The Shadow Rift
Ravenloft Thoughts of Darkness
Ravenloft Touch of Death
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Fiends
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Ghosts
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Ancient Dead
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Created
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Lich
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to the Vistani
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Vampires
Ravenloft Van Richten's Guide to Werebeats
Ravenloft Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium 3
Ravenloft Web of Illusion
Ravenloft When Black Roses Bloom
Return to the Keep on the Borderlands PDF
Return to White Plume Mountain
Shaman PDF
Spelljammer Boxed Set
Spelljammer Greyspace
Spelljammer Krynnspace
Spelljammer Space Lairs
Spelljammer Practical Planetology
Spelljammer War Captain's Companion
Tome of Magic
Vikings Campaign Sourcebook
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 1
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 2
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 3
Wizard's Spell Compendium Volume 4
[/sblock]

1e[sblock]
TSR
[sblock]
A1-4 Scourge of the Slave Lords PDF
A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity PDF
A2 Secret of the Slavers Stockade PDF
A3 Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lords PDF
A4 In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords PDF
Best of Dragon Volume III
Best of Dragon Volume IV
Best of Dragon Volume V
C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan
C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan PDF
C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness PDF
C3 Lost Island of Castanamir PDF
C4 To Find a King PDF
C5 The Bane of LLywelyn PDF
Conan Against the Darkness
Conan Unchained
Desert of Desolation PDF
DM Screen
Dragon 141
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dragonlance DL 8 Dragons of War PDF
Dragonlance DL 16 World of Krynn PDF
Dungeon Master's Guide
Dungeon Master's Guide PDF
Dungeoneer's Survival Guide
Dungeoneer's Survival Guide PDF
Fiend Folio
Fiend Folio PDF
EX1 Dungeonland PDF
EX2 Land Beyond the Magic Mirror PDF
Forgotten Realms Boxed Set PDF
Forgotten Realms FR1 Waterdeep and the North PDF
Forgotten Realms FR2 Moonshae PDF
Forgotten Realms FR3 Empires of the Sands PDF
Forgotten Realms FR5 Savage Frontier PDF
Forgotten Realms FR6 Dreams of the Red Wizards PDF
Forgotten Realms N5 Under Illefarn
Forgotten Realms REF5 Lords of Darkness PDF
GDQ Queen of the Spiders PDF
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City PDF
I2 Tomb of the Lizard King PDF
I3 Pharaoh PDF
I4 Oasis of the White Palm PDF
I5 Lost Tomb of Martek PDF
Kara Tur The Eastern Realms PDF
L1 The Secret of Bone Hill
L2 The Assassin's Knot PDF
Lankhmar City of Adventure
Lankhmar Swords of Deceit
Lankhmar Swords of the Undercity
Legends and Lore
Legends and Lore PDF
Monster Cards Set 4 PDF
Monster Manual
Monster Manual PDF
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual II PDF
N1 Against the Cult of the Reptile God PDF
OA1 Swords of the Daimyo
OA1 Swords of the Daimyo PDF
OA2 Night of the Seven Swords
OA2 Night of the Seven Swords PDF
OA3 Ochimo the Spirit Warrior
OA3 Ochimo the Spirit Warrior PDF
OA4 Blood of the Yakuza
OA4 Blood of the Yakuza PDF
OA5 Mad Monkey vs. The Dragon Claw
OA5 Mad Monkey vs. The Dragon Claw PDF
Oriental Adventures
Oriental Adventures PDF
Player Character Record Sheets
Player's Handbook
Player's Handbook PDF
S1 Tomb of Horrors
S1 Tomb of Horrors PDF
S2 White Plume Mountain PDF
S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks PDF
S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth PDF
The Temple of Elemental Evil
The Temple of Elemental Evil PDF
The World of Greyhawk Folio
The World of Greyhawk Folio PDF
UK1 Beyond the Crystal Caves PDF
Unearthed Arcana
Unearthed Arcana PDF
WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun PDF
WG5 Modenkainen's Fantastic Adventure PDF
WG6 Isle of the Ape PDF
WG7 Castle Greyhawk PDF
World of Greyhawk Fantasy Game Setting
World of Greyhawk Fantasy Game Setting PDF
[/sblock]

Judges Guild
[sblock]
Tegel Manor Revised and Expanded PDF
Unknown Gods
Witches Court Marshes PDF
[/sblock]

Mayfair Games
[sblock]
Archmagic
Dark Folk
Demons
Demons II
Denizens of Diannor
Denizens of Verekna
Denizens of Vecheron
Dragons
Dwarves
Elves
Fantastic Treasures
Lich Lords
Lizardmen
Monsters of Myth and Legend III
Psionics
Realms of Fantasy To Hell and Back
Sentinels
The Raiders of Ironrock
Undead
Witches
[/sblock]

Underworld Publishing
[sblock]
Harbinger of Darkness[/sblock][/sblock]

Osric[sblock]
Brave Halfling Publishing
The Forgotten Temple of Baalzebul PDF

Expeditious Retreat Press
Malevolent and Benign PDF

Magique Productions
Dark Raiders of Misty Ridge PDF
[/sblock]

Basic D&D
TSR
[sblock]
B1 In Search of the Unknown
B2 The Keep on the Borderlands
B3 Palace of the Silver Princess PDF
B1-9 In Search of Adventure PDF
Basic Set Moldvay
Champions of Mystara PDF
Character and Monster Assortment PDF
Companion Set
Creature Catalog PDF
Dawn of the Emperor's Thyatis and Alphatia
Dragon Magazine CD Archive
Dungeons and Dragons (Blue Book)
Expert Set Moldvay
GAZ1 The Grand Duchy of Karameikos
GAZ2 The Emirates of Ylarum PDF
GAZ3 The Principalities of Glantri
GAZ4 The Kingdom of Ierendi
GAZ5 Elves of Alfheim PDF
GAZ6 Dwarves of Rockhome PDF
GAZ7 The Northern Reaches PDF
GAZ9 The Minrothad Guilds
GAZ10 Orcs of Thar
GAZ11 The Republic of Darokin
GAZ12 The Golden Khan of Ethengar PDF
GAZ13 The Shadow Elves
Hollow World Box Set
HWQ1 The Milenian Scepter
HWQ2 The Milenian Empire
HWQ2 The Milenian Empire PDF
HWR1 The Sons Azca PDF
HWR2 Kingdom of Nithia
HWR2 Kingdom of Nithia PDF
Immortals Set PDF
Master Set
Monster and Treasure Assortment sets one-three, levels 1-9
O2 Blade of Vengeance
PC4 Creature Crucible Night Howlers
Poor Wizard's Almanac
Rules Cyclopedia PDF
X1 Isle of Dread
X3 Curse of Xanathon
[/sblock]

Labyrinth Lord[sblock]
Brave Halfling Publishing
Dolm River PDF
Fortress of the Mountain King PDF
Larm PDF
Return of the Mountain King PDF

Faster Monkey Games
Wrack & Rune PDF
[/sblock]

OD&D

[sblock]TSR
Blackmoor PDF
Dungeons and Dragons (Holmes Edition)

Bat in the Attic Games
Blackmarsh PDF

Hideouts and Hoodlums
Games by Scott Caspar
Supplement I National PDF[/sblock]

Lamentations of the Flame Pricess[sblock]
Lamentations of the Flame Pricess
Death Frost Doom PDF
Hammers of the God PDF
Lamentations of the Flame Pricess Grindhouse Edition PDF
People of Pembrooktonshire PDF
Vornheim City Kit PDF
Weird New World PDF

[/sblock]

[/sblock]

NON D&D/Non d20[sblock]

4C[sblock]
Seraphim Guard
4C Super Teams Super Bases PDF[/sblock]

7th Sea[sblock]AEG
7th Sea Game Master's Guide PDF
7th Sea Player's Guide PDF
Cathay Jewel of the East PDF
Church of the Prophets PDF
Heroes, Villains, and Monsters PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 1: Pirate Nations PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 2: Avalon PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 3: Montaigne PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 4: Eisen PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 5: Castille PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 6: Voddace PDF
Nations of Theah Volume 8: Vendel and Vesten PDF
Waves of Blood PDF[/sblock]

Active Exploits Diceless Roleplaying[sblock]Precis Intermedia
Active Exploits Diceless Roleplaying PDF[/sblock]

Adventures in Oz[sblock]
F. Douglass Wall Publishing
Adventures in Oz PDF
[/sblock]

Aether[sblock]
Silver Gryphon Games
Aether Core Rule Book PDF
Zombacalypse PDF
[/sblock]

Affiliates[sblock]Anglo-Canadian Games
Affiliates Player's Guide PDF
[/sblock]

Agone[sblock]
Multisim Publishing
Agone
Agone the Grimoire[/sblock]

Al-Shir Ma[sblock]Imaginary Empire
Al-Shir Ma PDF[/sblock]

All Flesh Must Be Eaten[sblock]
Eden Studios
All Flesh Must Be Eaten Revised PDF
Atlas of the Walking Dead PDF
Dungeons and Zombies PDF[/sblock]

Altus Adventum Fantasy RPG[sblock]Sacrosanct Games
Altus Adventum Core Rulebook PDF[/sblock]

Annalise[sblock]NDP Designs
Annalise Final Edition PDF[/sblock]

Apocalypse Management Inc.[sblock]
Third Eye Games
API Demon Codex: Lochs PDF
API Worldwide Canada PDF
API Worldwide Europe PDF
Apocalypse Management Inc. PDF
[/sblock]

Arcanis[sblock]
Paradigm Concepts
Arcanis RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Armageddon[sblock]Eden Studios
Armageddon PDF
Enemies Archived PDF
[/sblock]

Army of Darkness RPG[sblock]
Eden Studios
Army of Darkness RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Ars Magica[sblock]
4e
Atlas Games
Ars Magica
Ars Magica PDF
Kaballah Mystic Judaism
The Dragon and the Bear PDF
The Wizard’s Grimoire
Ultima Thule Mystic Scandinavia

3e
White Wolf
Ars Magica
Deadly Legacy
Faeries
Mistridge
Tribunals of Hermes Iberia
Tribunals of Hermes Rome

2e
Atlas Games
Tales of the Dark Ages
[/sblock]

Artesia Adventures in the Known World[sblock]
Archaia Studio Press
Artesia Adventures in the Known World PDF[/sblock]

AssassinX[sblock]EN Publishing
AssassinX PDF[/sblock]

Babarians Versus[sblock]Mystic Ages Publishing
Barbarians Versus PDF[/sblock]

BASH![sblock]
Basic Action Games
BAM! Basic Action Magazine #1 PDF
BASH! Basic Action Super Heroes PDF[/sblock]

BattleTech[sblock]Catalyst Labs
A Time of War Battletech RPG PDF

Wizkids
Classic BattleTech Universe Book PDF[/sblock]

Beast Hunters RPG[sblock]
Berengad Games
Beast Hunter RPG PDF[/sblock]

Beat to Quarters[sblock]Omnihedron Games
Beat to Quarters PDF
[/sblock]

Betmal[sblock]
Dog Soul Publishing
Betmal The Gate of Tishula PDF[/sblock]

The Black Spot[sblock]Grasshopper Games
The Black Spot[/sblock]

Blight of the Living Dead[sblock]UKG Publishing
Blight of the Living Dead PDF[/sblock]

Blood Games II[sblock]Better Mousetrap Games
Blood Games II PDF
[/sblock]

Broken Gears[sblock]CURS Publishing
Broken Gears PDF[/sblock]

Bust: Explosive Roleplaying[sblock]Cold Blooded Gamers
Bust: Explosive Roleplaying PDF[/sblock]

Call of Cthulhu[sblock]
Arc Dream Publishing
Delta Green The Last Equation PDF

Chaosium
Call of Cthulhu 5th Edition

Super Genius Games
A Peculiar Pentad PDF
Midnight Harvest PDF
Snows of an Early Winter PDF
[/sblock]

Changeling the Lost[sblock]
White Wolf
Changeling the Lost PDF
Night Horrors: Grim Fears PDF[/sblock]

Chronica Feudalis[sblock]Cellar Games
Chronica Feudalis PDF[/sblock]

Chronicles of Ramlar[sblock]
White Silver Publishing
Chronicles of Ramlar Game Master's Screen PDF
Chronicles of Ramlar Player's Guide PDF
Chronicles of Ramlar World Guide PDF
The Devouring Library PDF
[/sblock]

Cold City[sblock]
Contested Ground Studios
Cold City V 1.1 PDF[/sblock]

Colonial Gothic[sblock]
Rogue Games
Colonial Gothic: Secrets PDF
[/sblock]

Contenders[sblock]
Prince of Darkness Games PDF[/sblock]

Cortex[sblock]
Margaret Weis Productions
Cortex System RPG PDF
Serenity Roleplaying Game PDF
Supernatural Adventures PDF
Supernatural RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Covenant[sblock]
Realms Publishing
Covenant PDF[/sblock]

CthulhuTech[sblock]Wildfire
Cthulhutech PDF
[/sblock]

D6
[sblock]
Avalon Game Company
Astral Empires the Roleplaying Game Core Rules PDF

Khepera Publishing
d6 Powers PDF

West End Games
Alien Recognition Guide
d6 Adventure PDF
d6 Adventure Locations PDF
d6 Fantasy PDF
d6 Fantasy Creatures PDF
d6 Fantasy Locations PDF
d6 Space PDF
d6 Space Ships PDF[/sblock]

Dark Fantasy of Sundrah[sblock]Scaldcrow Games
Dark Fantasy of Sundrah Core Rulebook PDF
[/sblock]

Dead Inside RPG[sblock]Atomic Sock Monkey
Imago Deck PDF[/sblock]

Deadlands[sblock]Pinnacle Entertainment
Deadlands Wierd West Player's Guide PDF[/sblock]

Dice & Glory[sblock]Ranger Games
Dice & Glory RPG Core Rulebook PDF
Zombie Horror PDF
[/sblock]

Divinity[sblock]
Avalon Game Company
Divine Foes PDF
Divine Homelands PDF
Divine Quests PDF
Divinity PDF
Fifteen Faces PDF
[/sblock]

Doctor Who[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Doctor Who Aliens and Creatures PDF
[/sblock]

Don't Rest Your Head[sblock]
Evil Hat Productions
Don't Rest Your Head PDF[/sblock]

Dragon Warriors[sblock]
Magnum Opus Press
Dragon Warriors RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Dying Earth
[sblock]
Pelgrane Press
Compendium of Universal Knowledge PDF
Cudgel's Compendium of Indispensible Advantages PDF
Demons of the Dying Earth PDF
Dying Earth RPG PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 1 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 2 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 3 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 4/5 PDF
Excellent Prismatic Spray 6 PDF
Fields of Silver PDF
Gemoshon's Tomb PDF
Kaiin Player's Guide PDF
Lords of Cil PDF
Rhialto's Book of Marvels PDF
Scaum Valley Gazeteer PDF
See Page XX PDF
Strangers in Saskevoy PDF
Turjan's Tome of Beauty and Horror PDF
[/sblock]

Dynamic Gaming System[sblock]
Third Eye Games
API Demon Codex: Lochs PDF
API Worldwide Canada PDF
API Worldwide Europe PDF
Apocalypse Management Inc. PDF[/sblock]

E-RPG[sblock]Ironwood Omnimedia
Fantasy Sagas Player's Guidebook PDF
[/sblock]

Earthdawn
[sblock]
Fasa
Arcane Secrets of Barsaive
Earthdawn
Earthdawn Companion
Magic A Manual of Mystic Secrets
[/sblock]

Eldritch[sblock]
Goodman Games
Eldritch RPG PDF
Eldritch Traps PDF
[/sblock]

Elric!
[sblock]
Chaosium
Elric!
[/sblock]

Esoterrorists[sblock]
Pelgrane Press
Profane Miracles PDF
[/sblock]

Everlasting RPG[sblock]
Visionary Studios
Codex of the Immortals PDF
[/sblock]

Exalted
[sblock]
2e
White Wolf
Books of Sorcery 4 Roll of Glorious Divinity Gods and Elementals
Exalted PDF
Scroll of Swallowed Darkness PDF

1e
White Wolf
Creatures of the Wyld PDF
Dragonblooded
Dragonblooded PDF
Exalted
Exalted PDF
Exalted Storyteller's Companion PDF
Fair Folk
Games of Divinity
Ruins of Rathess PDF
Savage Seas PDF
Scavenger Sons
Scavenger Sons PDF
Time of Tumult PDF
The Book of 3 Circles PDF
[/sblock]

Fading Suns[sblock]Holistic Design
Fading Suns Player's Companion PDF
[/sblock]

Fate[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment
Starblazer Adventures PDF
Legends of Anglerre PDF

Evil Hat Productions
Spirit of the Season PDF
[/sblock]

Fear Itself[sblock]
Pelgrane Press
Fear Itself PDF
[/sblock]

Forever World[sblock]
Never World Books
Culture Book Harani
Culture Book Neumonians
Tome of Never World
[/sblock]

FSpaceRPG[sblock]FSpace Publications
FSpaceRPG Reference Manual 2.1 PDF
[/sblock]

FUDGE
[sblock]
Avalon Game Company
FUDGE Horror Vampires PDF
[/sblock]

Furry Pirates[sblock]Atlas Games
Furry Pirates PDF[/sblock]

Future Nexus[sblock]Deist Games
Future Nexus Core Book PDF[/sblock]

Fuzion[sblock]
Avalon Game Company
Lightspeed Alien Contact

Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
The Smoke 1867 Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Gods of Gondwane[sblock]
Hari Regat Games
Gods of Gondwane PDF
[/sblock]

Gumshoe[sblock]
Pelgrane Press
Fear Itself PDF
Trail of Cthulhu Player's Guide PDF[/sblock]

Gunslingers and Gamblers[sblock]FLGaming
Gunslingers and Gamblers PDF
[/sblock]

GURPS[sblock]
3e
Eden Studios
Conspiracy X
Conspiracy X PDF

Steve Jackson Games
Basic Set
Bestiary
Bili the Axe: Up Harzburk
Camelot
Celtic Myth
Conan
Cyberpunk
Fantasy
Fantasy Adventures
Fantasy II
Magic
Magic Items
Magic Items II
Magic Items III
Martial Arts
Old West
Religion
Scarlet Pimpernell
Space
Space Bestiary
Swashbucklers
Supers
Ultra-Tech
Undead
Vampire Companion
Vampire the Masquerade
Vikings
Voodoo
Werewolf the Apocalypse

Man to Man
Steve Jackson Games
Man to Man
Orcslayer

[/sblock]

Harnmaster[sblock]
Columbia Games
Harnmaster 3e PDF[/sblock]

HARP[sblock]
ICE
HARP PDF
[/sblock]

Heaven and Earth[sblock]
3e
Abstract Nova Entertainment
Heaven and Earth 3e PDF

2e
Guardians of Order
Heaven and Earth Game Master's Guide

[/sblock]

Heresy[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Jewel of the Empire PDF[/sblock]

Hero System[sblock]
D3 Games
Dark Waters PDF
USA-50: West PDF[/sblock]

Heroic Visions[sblock]Zepheniah Comics
Heroic Visions PDF[/sblock]

HeroQuest[sblock]Issaries
HeroQuest: Anaxial's Roster
HeroQuest: Hero's Handbook PDF[/sblock]

Horror Rules[sblock]
Crucification Games
Book of Bad Guys #1 PDF
Book of Bad Guys #2 PDF
Book of Bad Guys #3 PDF
Horror Rules PDF
Horror Worlds PDF
Script Crypt Volume 2 Four Damned Scrypts PDF
Script Crypt Volume 3 The Better To Eat You With PDF
Script Crypt Volume 4 Very Bad Places PDF
[/sblock]

Hot Chicks RPG[sblock]
Dakkar Unlimited
Breeding Time PDF
Hot Chicks RPG PDF
Inner Darkness PDF
Tentacle Badness PDF
Yiffy, Yaoi, and Yahooey PDF
[/sblock]

Hot War[sblock]
Contested Ground Studios
Hot War PDF[/sblock]

Hunter the Reckoning[sblock]
White Wolf
Hunter the Reckoning PDF[/sblock]

Hunter the Vigil[sblock]
White Wolf
Collection of Horrors Razorkids PDF
Compacts and Conspiracies PDF
Hunter Horror Recognition Guide PDF
Hunter the Vigil PDF
Witch Finders
[/sblock]

Icons[sblock]
Adamant Entertainment
Icons PDF
Murder of Crows PDF
The Mastermind Affair PDF[/sblock]

Ingenium[sblock]
Silver Gryphon Games
Ingenium PDF
[/sblock]

Iridium System[sblock]Hinterwelt
Iriridium System Core Reference PDF
Roma Imperius PDF
Shaolin Squirrels: Nuts of Fury PDF
Squirrel Attack Operation Get Mr. Jones' Nuts PDF
Turris Lemurum: Tower of Ghosts PDF[/sblock]

Karma[sblock]
Bards and Sages
Cosmology of Karma PDF
Karma Roleplaying System Core Rules Book PDF
Karmic Places Revelation PDF[/sblock]

Kids, Castles, & Caves[sblock]Brave Halfling Publishing
Kids, Castles, & Caves PDF
[/sblock]

Kult[sblock]Metropolis Press
Legions of Darkness
[/sblock]

Lady's Rock[sblock]Erisian Entertainment
Codex of Creatures PDF
Lady's Rock PDF
Plying the Aether PDF
Rook's Haven PDF
[/sblock]

Legend of the Five Rings [sblock]
AEG
Lesser of Two Evils
[/sblock]

Legends of Anglerre[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Legends of Anglerre PDF[/sblock]

Little Fears[sblock]
Fun Sized Games
Little Fears Nightmare Edition PDF
[/sblock]

LODE[sblock]
Silver Branch Games
Nugget PDF[/sblock]

Macross RPG[sblock]
Palladium Games
Macross RPG
MAcross RPG Sourcebook 1
[/sblock]

MADS[sblock]
Point of Inanity Games
MADS Quick Start Rules PDF
[/sblock]

Mage the Ascension [sblock]
1e
White Wolf
Book of Madness
Book of Madness PDF
Mage the Ascension
[/sblock]

Mage the Awakening[sblock]
White Wolf
Intruders Encounters with the Abyss PDF
[/sblock]

Mage the Sorcerer’s Crusade [sblock]
White Wolf
Infernalism: The Path of Screams
Infernalism: The Path of Screams PDF
Mage the Sorcerer's Crusade
Mage the Sorcerer's Crusade PDF
The Sorcerer’s Companion 
[/sblock]

Mecha RPG[sblock]
Heroic Journey Publications
Mecha RPG PDF[/sblock]

Men in Black[sblock]
West End Games
Alien Recognition Guide[/sblock]

M.E.R.P
[sblock]
I.C.E.
Ghosts of the Southern Anduin
Middle-Earth Role Playing 2e
[/sblock]

Moebius Adventures[sblock]Moebius Adventure
Moebius Adventures Core Rules PDF[/sblock]

Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG[sblock]
Atomic Sock Monkey
Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Mundi Animalia[sblock]Red Anvil Productions
Mundi Animalia PDF
[/sblock]

Myriad RPG[sblock]Sane Studios
Myriad RPG System PDF
[/sblock]

Mythus
[sblock]
GDW
Mythus Fantasy Role Playing Game PDF
[/sblock]

New Gods of Mankind[sblock]Dark Skull Studios
New Gods of Mankind New God's Handbook PDF[/sblock]

Nightlife
[sblock]
Stellar Games
Nightlife
[/sblock]

Ninjas and Superspies[sblock]
Palladium Books
Mystic China[/sblock]

Objective Interim Modern Combat System[sblock]SPQR Studios
Objective Interim Modern Combat System PDF
[/sblock]

Omni System[sblock]Morrigan Press
Atlantis Second Age PDF
Atlantis the Bestiary PDF
In the Darkness PDF
[/sblock]

One Shot Adventures[sblock]
Keck Publishing
One Shot Adventures! Days of Knights PDF
[/sblock]

Palladium RPG[sblock]
Palladium Books
Adventures in the Northern Wilderness
Monsters and Animals
Palladium RPG 1st Edition
Palladium RPG Revised Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Paradigm Shift Game System[sblock]Team Frog
Supermegatopia PDF[/sblock]

Paranoia[sblock]
Paranoia XP
Mongoose Publishing
Big Book of Bots PDF
Flashbacks PDF
Paranoia XP Service Pack 1 PDF
Traitors Manual PDF
[/sblock]

PDQ System[sblock]Atomic Sock Monkey Press
Monkey, Ninja, Pirate, Robot RPG PDF

Evil Hat
Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies PDF

Politically Incorrect Games
Book of Bewildering Beasts PDF
Questers of the Middle Realms Second Edition PDF
[/sblock]


Phaethos RPG[sblock]
Simian Circle Games
Phaethos RPG Core Rulebook PDF
[/sblock]

Pendragon[sblock]
5e
Nocturnal
Book of Knights PDF

4e
Chaosium
Land of Giants

Green Knight Publishing
Pendragon
[/sblock]

Piledrivers and Powerbombs[sblock]
Prince of Darkness Games
Piledrivers and Powerbombs: Chokeslam of Darkness Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Pocket Universe RPG[sblock]UNIGames
Teenage Demon Slayers: Strength in Numbers PDF
[/sblock]

Posturing and Pretensions[sblock]BTRC
Posturing and Pretensions PDF
[/sblock]

Privateers and Pirates[sblock]
Fat Johnny Games
Privateers and Pirates PDF
[/sblock]

QUAGS[sblock]
Hex Games
QUAGS Second Edition PDF
The Book of Dumb Tables PDF
[/sblock]

Questers of the Middle Realms[sblock]
PIG
Book of Bewildering Beasts PDF
Questers of the Middle Realms Second Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Qin[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Qin Bestiary PDF
Qin: The Warring States PDF
[/sblock]

Remember Tomorrow[sblock]BoxNinja
Remember Tomorrow PDF[/sblock]

Rifts[sblock]
Palladium
Rifts Conversion Book
Rifts Conversion Book 2 Pantheons of the Megaverse
Rifts RPG
Rifts RPG PDF
Worldbook One: Vampire Kingdoms
Worldbook Two: Atlantis
Worldbook Four: Africa[/sblock]

Rolemaster[sblock]
I.C.E.
Of Channeling
Of Channeling PDF
Of Essence
Of Essence PDF
Of Mentalism
Of Mentalism PDF
Rolemaster Express PDF
Treasure Companion
Vikings
[/sblock]

RPGPundit's GnomeMurdered RPG[sblock]
Precis Intermedia
RPGPundit's GnomeMurdered RPG PDF
[/sblock]

RuneQuest[sblock]
Legend
Mongoose
Legend PDF

Runequest II
Mongoose
Arms & Equipment PDF
Cities of the Young Kingdoms: The South PDF
Cults of Glorantha PDF
Cults of the Young Kingdoms PDF
Deus Vault PDF
Elric of Melnibone PDF
Empires PDF
Ex Cathedra PDF
Glorantha the Second Age PDF
Monster Colliseum PDF
Necromantic Arts PDF
Pavis Rises PDF
Races of Glorantha PDF
Runequest II Core PDF
The Abiding Book PDF
Vikings PDF

Runequest Classic
Mongoose
Blood of Orlanth PDF
Dara Happa Stirs PDF
Dragonewts PDF
Ducks: guide to the Durulz PDF
Dwarfs PDF
Elfs PDF
Fronela PDF
Glorantha Second Age
Glorantha Second Age PDF
Guilds, Factions, and Cults PDF
Land of the Samuai PDF
Price of Honor PDF
Runequest PDF
Runequest Monsters II PDF
Runequest Pirates PDF
The Clanking City PDF
Trolls: A Guide to the Uz PDF

[/sblock]

S.A.V.A.G.E.[sblock]Sacrosanct Games
S.A.V.A.G.E. Essentials Rulebook PDF
[/sblock]

Savage Worlds[sblock]
Adamant Entertainment
MARS: Savage Worlds Edition PDF
Thrilling Tales 2e PDF

Atomic Overmind Press
Serpent Scales #3 Return to Monster Island PDF

Gun Metal Games
Totems of the Dead: Game Master's Guide to the Untamed Lands PDF
Totems of the Dead: Player's Guide to the Untamed Lands PDF
Pinnacle Entertainment
50 Fathoms Player's Guide PDF
Savage World of Solomon Kane PDF
Savage Worlds Explorers Edition PDF

Reality Blurs
Iron Dynasty Way of the Ronin PDF
Realms of Cthulhu PDF

Savage Mojo
Savage Suzerain PDF
Suzerain PDF
The Free Musketeers PDF

Silver Gryphon Games
The Pine Ridge Horror PDF
Wellstone City PDF
Zombacalypse PDF

Talisman Studios
Shaintar Immortal Legends Heroic Archetypes PDF

Triple Ace Games
Hellfrost Bestiary PDF
Hellfrost Player's Guide PDF
[/sblock]

Serenity Role Playing Game[sblock]
Margaret Weis Productions:
Serenity Role Playing Game PDF
[/sblock]

Seven Leagues[sblock]
Malcontent Games:
Seven Leagues Roleplaying Game of Faerie PDF
[/sblock]

Shambles[sblock]A Terrible Idea
Shambles PDF
[/sblock]

Scion[sblock]White Wolf
Scion Hero PDF
[/sblock]

SDL[sblock]Edge-On Gaming Ltd
Basic SDL PDF
[/sblock]

Shadowrun[sblock]
Fasa
3e
Magic in the Shadows

2e
Shadowrun 2e

1e
Paranormal Animals of North America PDF
[/sblock]

Silhouette[sblock]
Dream Pod 9
Adrift on the River of Dreams PDF
Horrors of the Z'bri PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF
Vimary PDF
Word of the Dancers PDF
Word of the Fates PDF
Word of the Pillars PDF
[/sblock]

Silver Kiss[sblock]Talula Games
The Silver Kiss of the Magical Twilight of the Full Moon PDF
[/sblock]

SLA Adventures[sblock]Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
SLA Adventures PDF
[/sblock]

Space 1889[sblock]Heliograph Inc.
Beastmen of Mars PDF
Canal Priests of Mars PDF
Caravans of Mars PDF
Cloud Captains of Mars PDF
Conklin's Atlas of the Worlds PDF
Ironclads and Ether Flyers PDF
More Tales From the Ether PDF
Sky Galleons of Mars/Cloudships and Gunboats PDF
Soldier's Companion PDF
Space: 1889 PDF
Steppelords of Mars PDF
Tales From the Ether PDF
The Complete Canal Priests of Mars PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume One PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume Two PDF
Transactions of the Royal Martian Geography Society Volume Three PDF
[/sblock]

Spellcraft and Swordplay
[sblock]
Elf Lair Games
Spellcraft and Swordplay Basic Game PDF
[/sblock]

Spirit of the Century[sblock]Evil Hat Productions
Spirit of the Season PDF
[/sblock]

Spiritual Warfare[sblock]
Golgotha Games
Spiritual Warfare PDF
[/sblock]

Squared Circle[sblock]Day Dreamer Interactive
Rise of Legend #1
The Squared Circle Wrestler RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Star Trek Roleplaying Game[sblock]
Decipher Inc.
Creatures
[/sblock]

Starblazer Adventures[sblock]
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Starblazer Adventures PDF
[/sblock]

Starcluster[sblock]
Better Mousetrap Games
Blood Games II PDF
Starcluster 2 PDF
[/sblock]

Sufficiently Advanced[sblock]
Valent Games
Sufficiently Advanced PDF
[/sblock]

Summerland[sblock]Fire Ruby Designs
Summerland Revised and Expanded Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Supernatural[sblock]
Margaret Weis Productions
Supernatural Adventures PDF
Supernatural RPG PDF
[/sblock]

Suzerain[sblock]Savage Mojo
Suzerain PDF
The Best Little Hellhouse in Texas PDF
The Free Musketeers PDF
[/sblock]

Super Console[sblock]Valence Games
Super Console PDF
[/sblock]

Supermegatopia[sblock]
Team Frog Studios
Supermegatopia PDF
[/sblock]

Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies[sblock]Evil Hat
Swashbucklers of the Seven Skies PDF
[/sblock]

The Swing[sblock]93 Game Studios
The Swing 12 Mechanist Characters PDF
The Swing 12 Naturist Characters PDF
The Swing 12 Neutral Characters PDF
The Swing Blood of Dionysus PDF
The Swing Men in Black PDF
The Swing Reality Guide PDF
The Swing The Senseless PDF
The Swing Shamanism PDF
The Swing Spider Asylum PDF
[/sblock]

Tales From the Floating Vagabond[sblock]
Reality Cheque
Tales From the Floating Vagabond PDF
[/sblock]

Tales From the Wood[sblock]Beyond Belief Games
Tales from the Wood PDF
[/sblock]

Tales of Wyn D'mere[sblock]
Shield of Faith Studios
Tales of Wyn D'mere PDF
[/sblock]

Talislanta[sblock]
5th Edition
Morrigan Press
A Gamemaster's Guide to Talislanta PDF
A Player's Guide to Talislanta PDF
Hotan's History of the World PDF
The Menagerie PDF
[/sblock]

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles[sblock]Palladium Books
After the Bomb PDF
[/sblock]

Terra Primate[sblock]Eden Studios
Terra Primate PDF
[/sblock]

Three Sixteen[sblock]BoxNinja
Three Sixteen PDF
[/sblock]

Time and Temp[sblock]
Dig a Thousand Holes
Time and Temp Paperless Office Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Torg[sblock]West End Games
Torg Introductory Pack PDF
[/sblock]

Trail of Cthulhu[sblock]
Pelgrane Press
Trail of Cthulhu Player's Guide PDF
[/sblock]

Trauma Case Inbound[sblock]AstroNavis & NeoNavis
Trauma Case Inbound PDF
[/sblock]

Traveller[sblock]
GDW
Megatraveller Player's Handbook PDF

Mongoose
Campaign 1 Secrets of the Ancients PDF

Sceaptune Games
Hyperlite the Sirius Treaty PDF
[/sblock]

Tri-Stat[sblock]
BESM 3e PDF
Guardians of Order
Demon City Shinjuku
Dreaming Cities
Heaven and Earth Game Master's Guide[/sblock]

Tribe 8[sblock]Dream Pod 9
Adrift on the River of Dreams PDF
Horrors of the Z'bri PDF
Tribe 8 Player's Handbook Second Edition PDF
Vimary PDF
Word of the Dancers PDF
Word of the Fates PDF
Word of the Pillars PDF
[/sblock]

Trinity[sblock]White Wolf
Trinity Asia Ascendent PDF
Trinity Field Report Alien Races PDF
Trinity Player's Guide PDF[/sblock]

Truth and Justice[sblock]Evil Hat Productions
Sprit of the Season PDF[/sblock]

Twilight 2000[sblock]GDW
Twilight 2000 PDF
[/sblock]

Tunnels and Trolls
[sblock]
Fabled Worlds
Uncle Cucy's Luche Libre! PDF

Flying Buffalo Inc.
Tunnels and Trolls 5th Edition

Lone Delver Games
House in the Hills PDF
[/sblock]

Undiscovered[sblock]Eilfin Publishing
Undiscovered: Quest for Adventure Quickstart Guide PDF
Undiscovered: Quest for Adventure Core Rulebook PDF
[/sblock]

Unisystem[sblock]
Eden Studios
All Flesh Must be Eaten Revised PDF
Armageddon PDF
Army of Darkness PDF
Atlas of the Walking Dead PDF
Dungeons and Zombies PDF
Enemies Archived PDF
Terra Primate PDF
Witchcraft PDF
[/sblock]

Unsung[sblock]
Ivanhoe Unbound
Unsung Deluxe Download PDF
[/sblock]

Vampire the Masquerade [sblock]
White Wolf
Clan Book Baali PDF
The Anarch Cookbook
War of Ages PDF
Wolves of the Sea PDF
[/sblock]

Vampire the Requiem[sblock]White Wolf
The Ressurectionists PDF
[/sblock]

Victoriana[sblock]
2e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
Jewel of the Empire PDF

1e
Cubicle 7 Entertainment Ltd.
The Smoke 1867 Edition PDF
Victoriana PDF
[/sblock]

Warhammer Fantasy Battles[sblock]
Games Workshop
Dark Elves
High Elves
Hordes of Chaos
Skaven
Vampire Counts
Warhammer Fantasy Battles 6th Edition
[/sblock]

Warhammer FRPG[sblock]
Warhammer 2e
Black Library
Tome of Salvation

Warhammer 1e
Games Workshop
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
[/sblock]

Warmachine[sblock]
Privateer Press
Escalation
Hordes: Primal
Warmachine
[/sblock]

Werewolf the Apocalypse [sblock]
White Wolf
Book of the Wyrm PDF
Rage Across the World Volume 1
Werewolf Player's Guide
Werewolf the Apocalypse Revised PDF
Werewolf the Dark Ages[/sblock]

Werewolf the Forsaken[sblock]
White Wolf
Blasphemies PDF
Blood of the Wolf PDF
Lore of the Forsaken PDF
Predators PDF
The Pure PDF
Werewolf the Forsaken PDF
[/sblock]

Wild Talents[sblock]
Arc Dream Publishing
The Kerberos Club PDF
Wild Talents 2nd Edition PDF
[/sblock]

Witch Girls Adventures[sblock]
Channel M Publishing
OWG The Original Witch Girls PDF
[/sblock]

World of Darkness [sblock]
1e
White Wolf
Bygone Bestiary PDF
Dark Ages Devil's Due PDF
World of Darkness Sorcerer

2e
White Wolf
Book of Spirits PDF
Inferno PDF
World of Darkness Rulebook
World of Darkness Rulebook PDF
[/sblock]

Worlds of Heroes & Tryants[sblock]Guild of Blades
Worlds of Heroes & Tyrants Introductory RPG PDF
[/sblock] 

Xpress[sblock]
Postmortem Studios
@ctiv8 PDF
[/sblock]

Zombie Death Town[sblock]
Rarr I'm a Monster Publishing
Zombie Death Town PDF
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

Nonspecific Gaming Magazines[sblock]
Kobold Quarterly
Kobold Quarterly 10 PDF
Kobold Quarterly 11 PDF
Kobold Quarterly 15 PDF
[/sblock]

Statless[sblock]

Avalon Game Company
Arcana Core Book PDF

Black Library
Lieber Chaotica Vol. 4 Tzeentch

Goodman Games
The Dungeon Alphabet PDF

Green Ronin
Pirate's Guide to Freeport
Pirate's Guide to Freeport PDF

Post Mortem Studios
100 Conspiracies PDF
100 Horror Adventure Seeds PDF

Sword's Edge Publishing
Arcane Kingdoms PDF

Triple Ace Games
Hellfrost Gazetteer PDF

Wizards of the Coast
Grand History of the Realms

Wydraz
Subterra the Underground City PDF
The Dagger's Lair PDF
The Mizendar Galaxy PDF
[/sblock]


----------



## zepherusbane (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a picture of most of my books.  Modules, magazines, and some box sets I store elsewhere.  I don't have any 4th edition at all.


----------



## Greg K (Feb 1, 2012)

I am not going to list supplements (official or third party), settings, modules, quickstarts, Test Drives, Playtests, etc. . I  may also be missing things :

*Print*
Mutants and Masterminds 1e and 2e
Savage Worlds Explorer Edition

Cinematic Unisystem: Angel
D&D 3e
d20Modern
d20 Future
DC Heroes 2nd edition
Blood of Heroes: Special Edition
GURPS 3e
L5R 1e
MERP
Rolemaster Standard System
Shadowrun 1e
Smallville
Sengoku
Villains and Vigilantes: Revised

*Electronic* (* denotes will, eventually buy the print copy as well)
Cortex (generic)*
Tri-stat DX*
True20*
Barbarians of Lemuria
d6 Adventure
d6 Fantasy
d6 Space
d20 Conan
D&D 2.0 Core Rules CD-ROM
Dragon Magazine collection CD-ROM
Deathstalkers CD-ROM
Dread (and Spite)
FATE
FUDGE
Icons*
Marvel Superheroes (TSR): Basic and Advanced
Lady Blackbird
Little Fears: Nightmare Edition
Star Frontiers
Unisystem: All Flesh Must be Eaten
Unisystem: Witchcraft
Warrior, Rogue and Mage
Werewolf the Apocalypse


----------



## kitsune9 (Feb 1, 2012)

My list is fairly comprehensive too. I don't think I want to spend a couple hours listing what I have. I guess I should for insurance purposes. Ya never know.


----------



## Stormonu (Feb 1, 2012)

Too many to list here (I keep track in a database).  For D&D alone, I have 1,264 books (not counting minis, tiles, dragon/dungeon magazines, OSR items and PDF-only stuff).  Sadly, that's not an up-to-date count, as I haven't been rigorously tracking since just before 4E came out.  My D&D takes up 3 of the six 6' tall bookshelves in my game room.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 1, 2012)

A picture of my shelf

Some of the 4e stuff is not on the shelf right now due to campaigns, but this is my little collection.


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Feb 1, 2012)

Basic and Expert Rules for OD&D

AD&D
Deities and Demigods

2E
PHB
DMG
MMII (I think, I can't remember the last time I saw it)
Ruins of Undermountain I and II Box Sets
Ravenloft box
Dark Sun box
Ruins of Myth Drannor box
Ravenloft Domains of Dread
Ravenloft Children of the Night: Vampire
Forgotten Realms box
Return to the Tomb of Horrors box

3/3.5
PHB
DMG
MM I, II, III
Lords of Madness
Epic Level Handbook
Call of Cthulhu d20
Sword and Sorcery's Ravenloft Gazetteer Vol. 2

GURPS 4E Characters
GURPS Supers
In Nomine Core Rulebook

I think that's everything, not counting modules or PDFs.


----------



## Corathon (Feb 2, 2012)

I have way too many RPG products to list them all; they take up many shelves. Just off the top of my head:

AD&D 1E: Almost everything
AD&D 2E: Many things (modules, core books, books of spells and magic items, etc)
D&D 3E: Many books (especially monster books) and modules
Call of Cthulhu: A lot
Palladium/Rifts, et al: Many books
HERO/Champions: Many books
Castles and Crusdaes: A number of modules, the monster books, the original book
Gammaworld: Pretty much complete 1E & 2E, some later stuff also. Metamorphosis Alpha: Couple of versions
Savage Worlds: Just the rule book

and many others


----------



## Shemeska (Feb 2, 2012)

My office has like 5 bookcases, of which 4 are taken up by RPG books (the other is full of a nearly complete run of several old choose your own adventure and similar style gamebooks from the 80s).

As for the RPG stuff I have:

3.x D&D (nearly everything)
Pathfinder (everything)
2e D&D (all Dark Sun, all Planescape, lots of FR, all Ravenloft)
nWoD (everything)
oWoD (pretty much all of Mage, lots of Vampire, most of Werewolf)
Eclipse Phase (everything)
Cthulhutech (everything)
Shadowrun (a decent amount of SR2, all of SR3, select bits of SR4)


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Feb 3, 2012)

Viking Bastard said:


> My RPG shelf currently consists of Heroes of the Fallen Lands, Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms, Rules Compendium and Monster Vault.
> 
> Then I have a several boxes of RPG stuff in storage: D&D-wise it's mainly 2e and 3e stuff, but overall it's overwhelmingly GURPS and oWoD books, peppered with other systems.




Only four books on your shelf? Wait for it, wait for it:

..._svo pjúný_



Edit: Woo hoo, my 400th ridiculous post!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2012)

Marsh/Cook D&D Basic/Expert Box Sets
D&D Creature Catalog
AD&D Original Covers PHB, DMG, MM, FF
AD&D Orange Spine MM2, UA, WSG, DSG, L&L, OA, MotP
AD&D 2E PHB, DMG, MM
C&C PHB, M&T, CK Screen, Umbrage Saga Box Set, Castle Zagyg:Yggsburgh

Arcanis Core book, Forged in Magic
Witch Hunter Core book, Grand Tome of Adversaries, Blessed and the Damned, Screen, A Child's Game
Advanced Marvel Superheroes Box Set, Deluxe City Set, Children of the Atom, Ultimate Powers, Avengers, Fantastic Four
Mouse Guard Core book
Savage Worlds Deluxe Edition Core Rules, Thrilling Tales, SW Card Deck
The One Ring Core Set
Abney Park's Airship Pirates, Ruined Empire
Warhammer 2E Core book
The Dresden Files: Our World
Supernatural RPG Core book
Pendragon 4th Core book, Blood and Lust, Perilous Forest, The Spectre King, Beyond the Wall, Lordly Domains, Pagan Shore


----------



## the Jester (Feb 3, 2012)

The entire wall behind my desk is gaming books. Too many to list, but I'll give you the first three from each shelf:

2e DMG, Sword & Fist, DragonLance Classics vol. 1.

3e Oriental Adventures, 3.5 Monster Manual, 3.5 Complete Champion.

2e Dark Sun boxed set, Wrath of the Immortals book, Grimtooth's Traps Too.

Many Dragon and Dungeon mags.

4e Monster Manual 3, Monster Vault, Monsters of the Nentir Vale.

1e Greyhawk Adventures hardback, 1e Unearthed Arcana, Temple of Elemental Evil module.

Binders full of homebrewed campaign notes, monsters, spells, etc.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 3, 2012)

Flatus Maximus said:


> Only four books on your shelf? Wait for it, wait for it:
> 
> ..._svo pjúný_




I have a _svo pjúný_ apartment, you see.


----------



## Rechan (Feb 3, 2012)

Instead of listing them all, I'll just group based on Systems on my shelf (Incidentally I need a second bookcase ).

Dresden Files RPG Core and Setting Book

A Lot of 4e books. 

3e
Some fluff Books (Sandstorm/Stormwrack/Cityscape/Heroes of Horror)
A lot of Eberron books
A few Scarred Lands books
Oriental Adventures

AD&D 2e
The MM and a few setting books (Al Qadim)

HERO 5th Ed core.

Exalted 1e 
Core, Lunars, Abyssals, Dragonblooded, 1st Spell book

Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG Core 

Vampire: The Masquerade Core

Penny for My Thoughts 

Misc
Quite a few Dragon and Dungeon magazines, A Dark Matter adventure, a GURPS Steampunk expansion, and a few odds and ends I didn't see right away.

(PS. This is really bugging me. It's YOUR, not YOU'RE)


----------



## Wombat (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking at the sad remains of my once great bookshelf...

Ars Magica:  almost all of 4th & 5th edition, as well as the 2nd & 3rd edition core books.

NWoD:  full run of _Changeling_; core books for _Vampire_, _Werewolf_, _Promethean_; blue books (core book and many others); _Mage _and about half the supplements.

FATE:  DFRPG, SotC, _Diaspora_, _Legends of Anglerre_, _Kerberos Club_, _Bulldogs!_

D&D:  3e core books, _Arcana Unearthed_ & _Evolved_, _Skull & Bones_, _Hamunaptra_, _Ravenloft _core books, _Book of the Righteous_, a few odd Mongoose, Green Ronin, and Malhavoc books

Other:  _Skyrealms of Jorune_, _Rus_, _Burning Wheel_, _Nobilis _(2nd), _Paranoia _(various), _Burning Empires_, _7th Sea _(core books), _Houses of the Blooded_

I lost a *lot *of books in my financial meltdown 6 years ago...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a database inventory of 543 RPG items, which, while not in the thousands, is enough that I'm not going to list them all here.   

I've sold a fair amount of stuff over the years in times of financial stress and I also lost a significant collection of AD&D 2nd Edition, BECMI, Palladium, and Old World of Darkness stuff back in 1999 during a move.  Oh, and about half my collection of print Dragon magazines were stolen back in 2004.

Anyway, what I do have now (just the highlights)...

Vampire: The Masquerade 20th Anniversary edition 
Werewolf: The Apocalypse (2nd Edition)
Mage: The Ascension (2nd Edition)
Wraith: The Oblivion (2nd Edition)
Changeling: The Dreaming (2nd Edition)
Mummy: The Resurrection
Vampire: The Dark Ages
Werewolf: The Wild West
Mage: The Sorcerer's Crusade
Scion: Hero
Monte Cook's World of Darkness
Dragon Age RPG
True 20
Blue Rose
Mutants & Masterminds (2nd Edition)
Pathfinder RPG core book (plus lots of more)
D&D Basic (the original Red Box)
D&D Rules Cyclopedia
AD&D 1st Edition core books (plus a couple more)
AD&D 2nd Edition core books (plus several more)
D&D 3.0 core books (plus everything non-setting specific)
D&D 3.5 core books (plus lots and lots more)
D&D 4th edition core books (plus quite a bit more)
D&D 4th edition Essentials (all of it)
D20 Modern
Nightbane
Dragon Magazine 309 to 359 (missing a couple of issues in the 310s and 320s)

And a great big box full of maps and dungeon tiles.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 4, 2012)

Rechan said:


> (PS. This is really bugging me. It's YOUR, not YOU'RE)




I don't see anything wrong. Carry on! 

- Hong "using my powers to do good" Ooi


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a whole library of RPG stuff, would be easier to list what we don't have (4e  ). 

We have about all 3.5 products save for the adventures, about all PF stuff, and a whole lotta bunch from the older D&D editions plus Star Wars, Star Trek, 3rd party products, Talislanta, Savage Worlds, some Palladium, some GURPS, Spy Craft, CoC, Shadowrun, some stand alone campaign settings,  and I'm sure I miss a few. 

And yeah we do borrow out to other groups at times


----------



## KJSEvans (Feb 4, 2012)

My shelf has diminished a bit as I have sold almost all my 3E books...

However I still have every core D&D book from 1E until 4E. I have... 
all of the 3E Ravenloft books
most of the Scarred land books
all of the 3E Oriental Adventure books
all of the Iron Kingdoms books
The Troll Lords Lejendary Adventure books + adventures
all of the Castles & Crusades books and adventures
all the Zagyg books that were released
Almost all of Monte Cook's 3E books, including Ptolus and the Iron Heroes books
all of the Legend of the 5 Rings 4th Edition
Many Savage Worlds books (Solomon Kane, Rippers, SW core books, etc.)
Every book released for Kingdoms of Kalamar spanning 2E to current
Every HackMaster 4th edition book (incuding Temple of Existential Evil)
Every HackMaster Basic/Advanced book
Every Eclipse Phase book
All of the Pathfinder core books, plus regional supplements and the first 30 Adventure Path books
the cortex Serenity books
the core GURPS books

Edited to add...
Almost every Necromancer book
The complete Midnight and Dawnforge series of books
the 3E Blackmoor books, including Temple of the Frog
Basic Roleplay + Call of Cthulhu 6th Edition


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 21 feet of RPG books. Not listing them all.

Hero - Complete run of every game and supplement (including 3rd party) from 1st edition champions, until the advent of hero 6E. Ran out of money, and preferred 5th. I do have a few 6E books.

Complete run of 1st Ed M&M, a lot of second ed books, and a fair 3rd party stuff.
Complete runs of Gurps Supers, Heroes Unlimited, V&V, Brave new World, Blood of Heroes, Aberrant, Silver Age Sentinels. And a number of other superhero RPG core books with a few supplements. 
A fair amount of DC Heroes (1st ed mostly) and some MArvel RPG (FASERIP)

Yes I love superhero RPGS.

D&D 
All 1st ed Hardcover Core books, and a fair collection of modules.
2nd - No actual rulebooks (we stuck with our houseruled 1st edition for that) Spelljammer, Undermountain/Waterdeep, and a couple of oddball box sets (the Dragon one for example) - Dark sun base books, Planescape basic box set.
3rd - Core three for 3.0 and 3.5, and probably 20 harcover support books (WotC and 3rd) plus a large number of adventures (All the minis, most DCC and Necromancer ones).
4E - all core hardcovers until Essentials came out.

D20 - DC20 Modern and Future, and most supplements that support them.
Dragonstar Setting - some other d20 supplements or games (like Testament)

Rolemaster - Core 2nd ed, plus 5 companions and 2 Creaturs & treasures.

Complete Mythus/Dangerous Journeys (including all the magazines)

Exalted 2nd edition and a few splats.

Some Paranoia, Traveler (include the original 3 half size).

A near complete run of Dragon (PDF from the collection CDs 
(yeah I was one of the lucky ones to get that), paper version until DDI, and a fair amount of those)

Large number of Dungeon.

Gamma World - Full run on every edition except Metamorphisis Alpha, the D20 one that was put out by a third party, and the 4E D&D version.

Dresden Files RPG  (both books)

There are few I am sure I am missing.


----------



## riotshieldnation (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny enough, the only thing I actually "own" in print is a 2nd ed forgotten realms box set that I can't seem to find anywhere (I have one DBZ book coming in the mail, see this thread). I subscribe to DDI, and that's it. Everything else I either make myself, or make up myself .


----------



## MortonStromgal (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to cheat...
Most of Shadowrun
Most of oWOD
Most of AD&D
Most of D&D 3.X
and Misc


----------

